# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Le Guerrier. Je charge dans le tas donc je suis

## Koops

Ma vision du guerrier.

Je ne parlerai ici que du guerrier dans une optique rvr.

Pour moi deux builds sont possibles ou plutôt deux tendances de build.
Ces 2 builds sont valables dans une optique corps à corps un build guerrier distance est possible mais je ne le traiterai pas car ce n'est pas ma conception du guerrier 

Le build espadon et le build marteau.

Il est entendu que le combo épée / cor est un must have et donc je le considère comme obligatoire.

Build espadon:

* avantages:

- très bonne mobilité grâce au 5 et dans une moindre mesure au 3
- burst dps le plus énorme possible grâce à cents lames (2)
- auto attaque en cleave très efficace

* inconvénients:

- aucun cc (a part le ralentissement du 4)
- burst dps statique il doit donc quasi obligatoirement être couplé à la charge du taureau ou au bolas pour avoir une chance d’être efficace

* Build proposé:

Ceci est bien sur modifiable par petite touche c'est plus une tendance que je veux exposer ici.

30/20/0/20/0

- Utilitaires

Comme dit précédemment il faut pouvoir immobiliser la cible pour pouvoir lui asséner en entier le burst de cents lames.
On retrouve donc les bolas + la charge du taureau qui va permettre de placer cents lames 2 fois assez rapidement.
Pour le soins rétablissement a ma préférence. Certes le heal est plus faible mais la suppression de deux altérations compense ce fait.
Résistance à la douleur permet de placer du burst au milieu d'un bus ennemi ce qui est toujours utile pour disperser les rangs adverses.
Le sceau de rage est la principalement pour le bonus de rapidité extrêmement utile en rvr.

- Branche Force

I : Permet de chuter sans mourir et également de bump les ennemis autour du point de chute. Très pratique pour bump les ennemis massés autour des béliers en défense de fort.
III : une partie de la puissance convertie en défense c'est toujours bon à prendre
IX : augmentation des dégâts de l'espadon. Ça tombe bien c'est notre arme principale 

- Branche Armes

V : 1 chance sur 3 d'infliger vulnérabilité lors d'un critique c'est du tout bon.
X : chaque coup critique à l'espadon donne 1 charge de pouvoir. Ça monte très vite et c'est du très bon pou augmenter les dégâts.

- Branche Tactique

IV : augmentation de la portée de l'arc long. Très utile en attaque ou défense de fort lorsque vous devez aoe les remparts ou péter une arme de sièges en hauteur.
VII : secouez vous en passif une fois toutes les 30 secondes c'est bon à prendre.


C'est le build que j'utilise actuellement. Néanmoins je commence à émettre quelques doutes sur sa viabilité pour plusieurs raisons:

- c'est un build très égoïste aucune amélioration ou aide pour vos coéquipiers
- le burst de l'espadon devient de moins en moins utile contre des ennemis de mieux en mieux stuff


Build marteau:

* avantages:

- très bon contrôle des ennemis
- buff et heal des alliés grâce aux cris
- survie excellente

* inconvénients:

- dps beaucoup plus faible que l'espadon

* Build proposé:

10/10/20/30/0

- Utilitaires

Le build étant basé sur les cris on va bien évidement en prendre autant que possible.
"Craignez moi", un bon fear ça peu sauver la vie ou bump des gens du bord d'une falaise ou éclater un paquet compact de joueurs
"A mon signal", 10 stacks de vulnérabilité direct ça aide pas mal à descendre les ennemis
"Pour la justice", pouvoir + fureur pour vous et vos alliés c'est bon à prendre

- Branche Force

III : puissance convertie en vitalité ça fait un gros paquet de pv en plus.

- Branche Armes

V : 1 chance sur 3 d'infliger vulnérabilité lors d'un critique c'est du tout bon.

- Branche Défense

II : boost de robustesse lorsque vous êtes immobilisé ça peut sauver la vie
X : +25% de dégâts au marteau lorsque l'ennemie est renversé + réduction des cooldowns marteau.

- Branche Tactique

IV : augmente la portée de l'arc long (voir plus haut)
VIII : -20 de temps de recharge sur les cris
XII : les cris soignent


Le stuff pou ces deux builds reste le même.
J'ai fait le choix de partir sur un mix à parts égales de valkyrie et de chevalier ce qui me permet de conserver 4 stats ( puissance / précision / %age dégâts crit / robu / vita )
Armes en berserker pour augmenter les dégâts ou RvR si vous souhaitez maximiser encore la survie.

----------


## Shurin

Je joue pas vraiment guerrier (rôdeur c'est mieux), mais la double hache n'est vraiment pas viable en rvr?

----------


## Nessou

Je profite de la création de cette section et de ce topic pour remettre mon avis du guerrier par rapport à mon expérience :

J'ai regardé toutes sortes de builds sur le net sur des forums/sites :

- Guerrier spé bleed, sympa mais la limite de 25 ticks, les débuffs et les classes qui peuvent faire largement mieux en altérations ont eu raison de moi.

- Guerrier HB, non pas le crayon, mais la compétence hundred blades (cent lames), une spé donc orientée burst qui fait très mal mais qui n'est pas du tout viable. En tout cas dans mon cadre : Donjons/RvR

- Guerrier Support, c'est une idée que j'ai envisagé, mais il y a énormément de contraintes et cela est regrettable de ne pas pouvoir profiter du guerrier qui est quand même un monstre actuellement pour en faire un légume qui aide les classes de gens de mauvais goût.

- Guerrier dégâts à distance : c'est marrant mais pas très utile. Le fusil est sympa pour faire des gros chiffres, l'arc c'est bien pour défendre des forts.

Bref, là je me suis dit : il faut faire ton propre build, les autres sont tous à jeter. 
J'ai donc regardé les différents traits et c'est là qu'intervient le drame :

- Force : je trouve cette branche useless, elle sert à augmenter les dégâts et la durée des altérations, elle reste sympa si on met 30 points pour réduire le cd des utilitaires physiques et d'augmenter leurs dégâts.

- Armes : une branche intéressante, qui augmente la chance de coup critique, les dégâts par altération, qui permet de jouer full signet pour le lulz, de réduire les cd à l'espadon, de rendre le fusil plus intéressant avec les tirs à travers et la réduction de cd. Elle possède aussi si on met 30 points d'une célérité passive qui proc sur les ennemis à basse santé (-25%) très pratique pour achever un ennemis ou en gérer plusieurs.

- Défense : LA branche, un guerrier se doit de mettre des points dedans. Elle augmente la robustesse, caractéristique importante pour pas prendre des claques, et la guérison qui permet de claquer des bons heals. Au niveau des traits c'est une branche de oufzor : armure renforcée, régénération de santé, robustesse en puissance, et autres joyeusetés, mais surtout, si on met 30 points, une invincibilité de 5 secondes passive une fois descendu à 25% de vie ! C'est juste LE trait anti-burst.

- Tactique : une branche qui a des bons arguments : augmentation de vitalité, de durée de buffs (+30% quand même une fois max), buffs des bannières, heal sur cris, bannières, portée arc augmentée à 1200, secouez-vous passif et d'autres belles choses pour aider son équipe.

- Discipline : en voilà une branche qui divise : déjà les stats augmentées sont pas les plus intéressantes : %dégats crits et dégâts de déchaînements ridicules (+3% avec 30 points). Ensuite elle contient de la réduc CD des sceau et ruée martial, qui augmente la vitesse de déplacement mais voilà le problème : de quasiment rien. Elle contient aussi Mains lestes qui est un trait qui réduit le CD de changement d'armes mais qui est bug, il ne marche pas tout le temps. Elle contient enfin Douce Vengeance un trait qui permet que si le guerrier tue un ennemis sous vengeance, et bien il reste debout et continue au lieu d'être vaincu, c'est assez énorme oui.

Résumé rapide :
Force inintéressante, Armes intéressante à 20 minimum ou 30 si possible, défense jusqu'à 30 si possible, Tactique intéressante à 10 ou 30 pour le heal et Discipline qui est intéressant à 15 ou surtout 20.

Passons aux armes, avec lesquelles je vais essayer d'être rapide :
Je précise rapidement que je n'ai pas d'intérêt pour l'épée ou la hache en off-hand, pour la bonne raison qu'elles n'influent pas sur le DPS des premiers skills mais juste sur leurs 4 et 5 qui par rapport au cor et au bouclier, sont moins cools. Je ne vais aussi pas parler des armes à distance étant utilisées juste dans certaines situations.
- L’épée : c'est juste THE weapon pour le RvR, imo 130 en zone qui inflige des saignements, jump avec une bonne portée qui permet d'être très mobile et snare au corps à corps chaud à placer mais toujours utile.
- La hache : c'est juste THE weapon en Donjons, un F1 qui fait mal, un 1 qui DPS plus que l'épée, de la vulné, et du snare à distance, pratique. L'absence de mobilité l'empêchant d'être superbe en RvR.
- Le cor : débuff et surtout buff speed, incontournable en RvR.
- Le bouclier : invincibilité de 3 secondes, stun, un monstre en Donjons, utilisable en RvR à condition d'avoir une épée ou un switch mobile.
- L'espadon : le couteau suisse du guerrier : burst, tourbilol, snare à distance et dash 1200. Une excellente arme, sans aucuns doutes.
- Le marteau : l'arme du combat de masse : stun et snare de zone, bump et knock down, absence de mobilité.
- La masse : je ne l'ai pas testé mais en 1 hand elle peut-être sympa en Donjons. En 2H le knock down est intéressant. Pourquoi pas avec une épée.

Résumé du tout :

- Épée/Cor sont des musts en RvR. Hache intéressante en Donjons.
- Espadon et Marteau, deux très bonnes armes, le marteau rentre facilement dans mes builds car il ne nécessite pas de points en armes avec que l'espadon serait mieux avec.
- Bouclier est un must en Donjons.
- Masse mérite un approfondissement de ma part.

Je prend comme référence le marteau et l'espadon:
- 0/0/20/30/20 pour une spé avec plus de support/marteau.
- 0/20/30/0/20 pour une spé avec plus d'espadon.
- 0/0/30/20/20 pour une spé avec un peu de support.
NB : 
- 0/20/30/20/0 ou 10/0/30/30/0 sont envisageables car les 20 points en disciplines sont critiquables du fait qu'actuellement Mains lestes est bug, en espérant une correction.

Stuff : Mélange entre Berserker et Valkyrie, les points investis dans la défense suffisent pas mal pour la robustesse, et les stuffs berserker/valkyrie/chevalier permettent d'avoir un très bon taux de CC, de % de dégâts crit, de vita, de robu et de puissance.

Pavé César, merci à ceux qui m'auront lu, et hésitez-pas à y répondre.

---------- Post added at 20h43 ---------- Previous post was at 20h40 ----------

J'en profite pour rajouter un gros PS : j'ai monté mes builds via le sPVP, et mon futur build n'existera que si je trouve une bonne combinaison pouvant me donner un taux de précision honnête sans sacrifier totalement mes points de vie, ma puissance et mettre des points en Armes  (ce que j'ai réussi à faire via l'amulette berserker PvP, le but étant de faire une combinaison d'items se rapprochant d'elle pour Donjons/WvW si c'est possible). D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a ce genre de build je l'écoute pour la combinaison d'items.

---------- Post added at 20h47 ---------- Previous post was at 20h43 ----------

@Shurin, le problème de la hache en main principale en RvR c'est son manque de mobilité, l'épée est plus mobile par exemple.

---------- Post added at 22h34 ---------- Previous post was at 20h47 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé comment finaliser mon build, j'en reparle d'ici une semaine, et j'en ferais surement une vidéo !

----------


## kierian

icone-gw2.jpg* Commentaires & Modifications*
*Edit du 07/12/2012 :*  
*Build abandonné au profit de* celui-là !
*Edit du 18/10/2012 :*  
Remplacement de l'utilitaire "résistance à la douleur" (invulnérabilité de 5s)  par "Pour la justice" (fureur et pouvoir respectivement pendant 10,5s et 32,5s toutes les 25s).
Conséquences : 
- Inconvénient : je ne dispose plus d’invulnérabilité que 5s dès lors que je tombe sous les 25% de vie, contre les 2*5s précédemment.
- Avantages : Fureur n'est désormais plus à la traîne par rapport à rapidité et pouvoir, et pouvoir se voit augmenté une partie du temps.  Je passe donc de pouvoir (stack de 5) 45s sur 48 et fureur, 39s sur 48 à fureur en permanent, et pouvoir également (stack de 3, 4s sur 48s, stack de 8, 31s sur 48, stack de 11, 13s sur 48). Bonus, je file fureur et pouvoir à mes alliés toutes les 25s.


icone-gw2.jpg* I - Présentation*

*Résumé :* 
Un build (se voulant) équilibré, robustesse, vitalité et heal fournit par les aptitudes, puissance, précision et dégâts critiques par les armes, armure et accessoires.

*Caractéristiques :*
_(hors buff nourriture, hors buff sceaux)_
- Puissance : Variable en fonction de Pouvoir (permanent). 2050, 2225, 2330_ (stack de 3, 4s sur 48s, stack de 8, 31s sur 48, stack de 11, 13s sur 48)_
- Précision : 1583
- Robustesse : 1371
- Vitalité : 1241

_A noter que certains chiffres pourront être réévalués à la hausse (j'éditerai au besoin), les chiffres avancés l'étant avec du stuff exo, SAUF pour les accessoires (1 exo, 2 gold, 3 green) et le matos aquatique (1 gold, 2 green)_

*Points particuliers :*_ (contribuant à l'équilibre)_
- Buff quasi permanent de Pouvoir et Rapidité. (durée de 45s toutes les 48s)
- Soin toutes les 16s
- Invulnérabilité de 10s
- Critique de 56% 39s sur 48, 36% les 9s restantes. (hors buff nourriture, +3% si vous mangez du steak à la truffe)

icone-stuff.jpg* II - Le Stuff*

*Armure :* 
- Moitié puissance, précision, dégâts critiques / moitié puissance, robustesse, vitalité

*Runes :*
- Runes supérieures du pirate * 2 (+20% de durée de pouvoir)
- Runes supérieures de la meute * 2 (+20% de durée de rapidité)
- Rune de divinité supérieure *2 (+10 toute statistique, +2% dégats critiques)

*Armes :*
- Claymore mystique
- Double-Hache mystique
- Dard de la perle (arc long pour le RvR)

*Sceaux :*
- Sceau de sang supérieur sur la claymore mystique (30% de chance de tirer de la santé, ne me demandais pas combien, lors d'un critique)
- Sceau de soif de sang supérieur * 2 (+10 de puissance *25 en quelques coups de tournicoti, çà se up très vite)

*Aptitudes (0/0/30/30/10) :*
*- 0 en force*, tout simplement parce que à l'usage, tout build confondu, j'ai toujours trouvé que cette branche ne valait pas ce qu'elle coûtait, jamais eu l'impression que mes points étaient amortis quelque soit leur nombre.
*- 0 en armes* car je ne joue pas full signet, je ne joue pas au fusil et que du coup, çà devient moins rentable.
*- 30 en résistance* parce que... ya pas mieux que cette branche. ^^
+300 en robustesse et en heal, auquel s'ajoute les +200 de la défense de tortue en cas de pépin (infirmité, givre, immobilisation et étourdissement), dernier rampart qui vous évite de vous retrouver le cul par terre en chaîne (active posture équilibrée) et bien sûr défi à la douleur qui active résistance à la douleur dès qu'on tombe à 25% de vie. (soit 5s d'invunérabilité, et 10 si comme moi vous avez déjà de base la compétence dans votre barre, pas négligeable quand vous avez du monde sur le rable)
Bref, pour moi, c'est la branche du guerrier qu'il faut avoir à 20 ou plus, tout build confondu.
*- 30 en tactique* parce que dans mon cas, le +30% de buff est parfait, et le +300 de vitalité bien utile compte tenu que cette caractéristique ne fait pas partie de mon équipement, pour le reste, c'est du confort appréciable. Tenace (active secouez vous qui fait sauter une de vos altérations toute les 30s), cordes d'arc renforcées parce qu'en RvR, c'est super frustant d'être limité à 900 de portée, et surpuissance en petit plus.
*- 10 en discipline* pour la recharge de sceaux 20% plus rapide.

icone-comp.jpg* III - Attaques et compétences*

*Espadon :*
- Tournoiement d'espadon/Tranchage d'espadon/Coup brutal
- Cent lames
- Attaque tournoyante
- Lancelame
- Ruée
- Tranchage arqué (F1)

*Double-Hache :*
- Découper/Double coupe/Triple coupe
- Hache cyclone
- Jet de hache
- Frappe double
- Hache tournoyante
- Eviscération (F1)

*Arc long :*
- Tir double
- Eventail de feu
- Tir arqué
- Flèche ardente
- Epingler
- Tir combustible (F1)

*Utilitaires :*
- Sceau de soins (le plus court CD pour se soigner, 16s contre 25 ou 30 pour le reste) 
- Charge de taureau, indispensable (remplacé par peur sous la flotte)
- Frénésie (parce qu'après une charge de taureau réussie, çà met tout de suite les choses au clair avant de lancer les 100 lames) / Piétinement (pour faire chier en RvR)
- Pour la justice (nécessaire pour le perma fureur/pouvoir)
- Sceau de rage (forcément, compte tenu que les runes se basent dessus).

icone_buff.jpg* IV - Les Buffs*

*Nourriture :* 
- Assiette de steak à la truffe au quotidien (+100 de puissance, +70 de précision pendant 30mn)
- Barre aux baies d'omnom pour le farm & le bus de canards en PvE (+30% découverte de la magie, +40% d'or, +10% d'XP à chaque ennemi tué pendant 30mn)

*Potions :* 
- Aucune personnellement

----------


## Rhusehus

C'est intéressant ce que vous avez pondu les gars, mais c'est trop classique tout ça ! (ok, Kierian un peut moins)  ::ninja:: 

Je vous laisse des devoirs à faire si vous vous en sentez capable : 

Je monte un war, Je veut jouer avec Arc & 1h/bouclier, je veut jouer avec des bannière ou/et cris pour supporter les incapables qui m'entourent, de préférence en 3W & Donjons, la pression atmosphérique doit être de 10800 atm, et pour finir je veut pas que ce soit trop le merdier et jouer.

Je veut une template, les runes qui vont biens et vos conseils, vous avez 24h.  :Cigare: 

PS : Si je suis pas satisfait je vous transforme en Philippe Manœuvre en mousse.

----------


## Nessou

L'arc ne peux pas être une arme principale sur le guerrier, c'est trop situationnel, en 3W elle est surtout pratique pour défendre un fort ou un pont. Et en 1v1 le fusil est largement mieux.

---------- Post added at 07h39 ---------- Previous post was at 07h38 ----------

Le bouclier est à remplacer par un cor en 3W aussi.

---------- Post added at 07h45 ---------- Previous post was at 07h39 ----------

Pour jouer cris et bannières suffit de mettre 30 points en Tactique sinon, les 40 autres points faut les mettre dans les branches en fonction de ton style de jeu et de tes armes. Dans ton cas les branches armes et défense sont intéressantes.

----------


## Fredk

Personne ne joue parfois masse en main gauche ?  En PvE j'ai tendance à jouer épée/bouclier quand je découvre une zone (et que je suis en dessous du niveau requis pour la zone) et épée/masse quand je connais déjà.

----------


## Zevka

Je joue épée/masse (PvE), pour le saut et le contrôle, et hache/hache pour les aoe et taper plus fort.

Faudrait que je me retrouve un bon bouclier, pour les donjons ça peut être pas mal (en PvE c'est trop mou  ::P: ).

En tout cas j'adore le gameplay du guerrier, c'est bête et méchant (faut dire que pour l'instant en utilitaire, j'ai 4 signets que j'utilise pas pour avoir un bonus de précision dessus), mais très dynamique !

----------


## PolluXxX

Personne ne joue épée main droite, hache main gauche ? J'ai toujours trouvé que c'était le meilleur duo, notamment avec le saignement, le tourbillon pour AoE, etc. Mais je suis étonné de n'en rencontrer que trop peu, des guerriers comme moi.

----------


## Zevka

Je sors les haches quand je veux faire du DPS pur, donc l'attaque 2 qui fait de la vulnérabilité, le spam de l'attaque "auto" et le gros dégâts du burst me paraissent plus appropriés, et plus rigolo ! Ce qui m'étonne, c'est d'en voir si peu avec une masse en main gauche, pourtant le stun en AOE est absolument génial en PvE quand tu tapes des groupes de mobs (très souvent dans les event).

Cela dit, en PvE (hors donjon), à part le bouclier et peut être la masse à 2mains (gros CD et presque trop de disable, probablement génial en PvP, mais un peu mou pour se balader en PVE), j'ai trouvé toute les combinaisons très efficaces et plutôt marrante à jouer, donc c'est surtout une question de préférence et style de jeu. Moi j'aime bien être mobile en PvE, donc le saut de l'épée a été pour moi un must have que j'ai gardé depuis que je l'ai eu par exemple.

----------


## Rhusehus

> L'arc ne peux pas être une arme principale sur le guerrier, c'est trop situationnel, en 3W elle est surtout pratique pour défendre un fort ou un pont. Et en 1v1 le fusil est largement mieux.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07h39 ---------- Previous post was at 07h38 ----------
> 
> Le bouclier est à remplacer par un cor en 3W aussi.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07h45 ---------- Previous post was at 07h39 ----------
> 
> Pour jouer cris et bannières suffit de mettre 30 points en Tactique sinon, les 40 autres points faut les mettre dans les branches en fonction de ton style de jeu et de tes armes. Dans ton cas les branches armes et défense sont intéressantes.


Et bien après moult tests, ya quand même des trucs a prendre en compte :

1. l'Arc : Il est, cela est vrai, moins pratique en duel, mais les dégâts effectifs sont quand même pas de beaucoup inférieur au fusil, c'est surtout une impression qu'il donne, on peut noter sont tir Eventail de feu, qui fait plus de dégât a courte portée en stackant plus de burning, et son explosion qui permet de faire des combo, ce qui n'est pas négligeable.

2. Le Cor en RvR : Et bien fait je ne suis pas convaincu par le cor. C'est sympa parce qu'on peut donner un buff de vitesse, qui va libérer des snares, mais je trouve que l'effet secondaire est plutôt anecdotique, et la pour le coup je préfère prendre une autre offhand, genre le bouclier, parceque le buff de vitesse des bannières est plus intéressant pour moi avec son CD de 15sec.

Et puis il faut avouer que le fusil et le cor, ça fait trop mainstream...  :Cigare: 

PS : 
Peut être que j'était le seul à pas le savoir, mais je remonte au cas ou :
Pendant mes tests je me suis aperçu que les altérations Bleed/Burning/Poison n'était pas affectés par l'armure de la cible et faisait un dégât constant quel que soient les résistances de la cibles.
Et au passage que ces même altérations n'était pas affectées par la Vulnérability, qui n'affecte que les dégâts directs.

----------


## Nessou

Oui la robustesse ne réduit que les dégâts directs.

----------


## kennyo

Et pour le Cor, à ne garder que dans l'inventaire et à ne sortir que hors combat pour les trajets (ou la fuite au passage en hc  ::ninja:: ).

Sinon j'vous détaille plus tard mon build pour ne jemais creuver en 1 (+ ses mates derrières) vs bus et en 1vs1. Tout en ayant beaucoup de contrôles, assists et support.

----------


## zakmuk

Pour suivre mes confrères, j’ai joué mon guerrier en pve(farm), RvR et donjon. J’ai toujours eu une armure puissance/vita/robu au lvl 80 alors que, pour les bijoux, c’est puissance/précision (la dernière stat est MF actuellement).

Au niveau des guerriers joués, j’ai testé :
-	Le guerrier bleed (épée/ ? avec fusil : 0/10/0/0/0 ou 0/30/0/10/0): très sympa en pve/donj/Rvr en petit groupe. Inutile en siege/def de tours/forts. La spé avec laquelle j’ai majoritairement péxé.
-	Le guerrier spé bannière : Pas beaucoup testé (2 soirs en RvR) mais en RvR, c’est chiant pour looter et les gens (moi compris) ramassent les bannières sans faire gaffe etc. Je ne suis pas convaincu pour du RvR.
-	Le guerrier support/distance (epée/cor avec un arc 0/0/0/30/0) : touche à tout, il soigne avec ses 3 cris et tape à distance. Il peut en prendre plein la gueule et durer un certain temps hors focus. En cas de focus, il se fait exploser comme tout le monde (mais, avec du bol, on peut fuir avec 1% de vie).
-	Le guerrier spé « tank » (masse/épée avec un arc) : un test en donj. Pas convaincu par son manque de mobilité et le fait qu’au cac ça taille sévèrement en donjon. J’avais des cris pour soigner aussi. Avec des compétences utilitaires pour aller au cac, ça passerait peut être mieux.

Au niveau des armes :
-	l’épée : En main droite, c’est l’arme pour le RvR avec son bond, son snare. L’auto attaque suffit pour faire mal en PvE. Les attaques 1 et 3 touchent jusqu’à trois personnes. En main gauche, c’est génial avec 10 points en armes. L’explosion est sympa mais assez dur à placer sur quelqu’un de mobile. Le 4 file une attaque à distance qui dot bien et son finisher fait mal alors que le 5 file une parade unique avec un gros dps. Utiliser les deux en spé bleed est génial. Il n’y a pas de traits pour utiliser les attaques plus souvent.
-	Le cor : L’essayer c’est l’adopter pour un touche à tout. Le 4 est très bon. Le 5 est assez peu utile sauf cas spécial. Avec 20 points en tactique, c’est assez appréciable pour enlever les conditions. Le gros souci, c’est qu’il n’y a aucun dégât. En pve, ça sert aussi pour bouger vite et éviter les mobs.
-	La masse : j’ai juste testé en main droite. Un stun en explosion. L’auto attaque fait mal et file weakness à la fin. Le 2 est une parade unique qui ne tape pas fort mais est dispo assez souvent. Le 3 daze. C’est sympa pour du contrôle mais il faut être à distance du mob pour le taper et il n’y a pas de compétance pour y venir. Il faut choisir une bonne off hand pour aller avec.
-	Le bouclier : testé pendant que je pexais mais je n’ai pas retouché. La parade bloque plusieurs coups mais on peut pas bouger et le cooldown est long… Il y a un stun.
-	L’espadon : J’ai testé quand je pexais au début puis je l’ai abandonné. Je refais un test là mais je trouve qu’il manque des choses par rapport à l’épée. L’explosion ne me plait pas. Le 1 file des vulnérabilités et fait mal. Le 2 est L’attaque pour du gros burst mais il faut immobiliser la cible avant en RvR… le 3 est un petit tourbillon en ligne droite qui ne tape pas très fort. Le 4 est le seul snare de l’espadon et il peut aussi immobiliser avec 10 en tactique. Le 5 permet de se rapprocher d’un ennemi en courant en ligne droite. Comme c’est une course, c’est moins bien qu’un bond. Je ne sais combien de personnes on peut toucher au maximum.
-	Le fusil : l’arme DPS mono cible. L’explosion fait de gros dégât mais il faut être immobile. Le 1 pose un saignement. Le 2 est un snare qui peut immobiliser avec 10 en tactique. Le 3 fait de bons dégâts. Le 4 pose une vulnérabilité. Le 5 est plus situationnel mais il peut toucher plusieurs personnes. Avec le talent permet de traverser les cibles, on peut faire de l’ « AE » si les cibles sont en packs et qu’on se déplace.
-	L’arc : l’arme pour l’AE. En dégâts mono cible, elle est plutôt faible. L’explosion est une Ae qui peut être très grande et brule pour des dégâts corrects tant que les gens restent dans la zone. Le 1 est assez nul. Le 2 est un tir en éventail (3 flèches) qui permet de bruler mais, à distance, on ne peut pas poser trois brulures sur la même personne sans aller très près. Par contre ce tir traverse les différentes cibles. Le 3 est l’AE sur zone qui fait de gros dégâts. Le 4 est un autre AE sur une cible qui aveugle mais les dégâts sont faibles. Le 5 immobilise.

Je n’ai pas testé les autres armes mais après avoir trouvé une bonne hache je ferai des tests avec.

Au niveau des traits mineurs :
-	Force : Les trois mineurs ne me semblent pas terribles.
-	Arme : Le premier est sympa, le deuxième est plus accessoire (on ne fait pas des explosions en permance). Le troisième est sympa pour du spé bleed.
-	Defense : le premier donne +100 robu. Le deuxième jusqu’à 360hp/3sec (ce nombre est fixe). Le troisième peut monter la puissance  mais ce n’est pas énorme.
-	Tactique : tout est pour ressuciter. Ce n’est pas essentiel mais c’est pratique.
-	Discipline : Je n’ai pas beaucoup testé donc je n’ai pas d’avis.

Au niveau des traits majeurs :
-	Force : le I permet de tomber et d’avoir un bump pas cher pour le RvR. Le III peut fournir un peu de vita en plus. Le reste ne m’a pas convaincu. Les bonus de stat ne sont pas térrible. Le puissance est bien mais la durée des altérations n’est pas une priorité pour un war.
-	Arme : Le I peut fournir jusqu’à 200 en précision ce qui est beaucoup mais limite les utilitaires. Le III est très bon et fonctionne avec le trait mineur. Le VII rend le jeu avec le fusil plus dynamique et permet de toucher plusieurs cibles. Le VIII augmente les critiques de l’épée (je ne sais pas si c’est les deux mains). Le IX est très bon avec Le I de Tactique. La précision et le dégât des altérations complète parfaitement un build spé bleed.
-	Defence : Le II augmente la robu quand on prend cher en général. Le VIII évite quelque soucis sur les bumps. Le reste peut etre sympa suivant les armes.
-	Tactique : Le I est très sympa suivant les armes. Le IV est nécessaire si on utilise un arc. Le VII est sympa mais on peut utiliser le VIII pour les cris ou le IX pour le cor. Le XII permet de rendre les cris plus utile en les faisant soigner les gens(je ne sais pas s’il buff le VII en passant).
-	Discipline : je n’ai pas trop testé.

Je n’ai pas de template tout fait vu que je change assez souvent.

----------


## kierian

Bon, deux jours après mon nouveau build, je fais un petit changement sur un utilitaire (j'ai fait un edit en haut de ma fiche détaillant la chose) pour passer en perma fureur/pouvoir, je vais voir ce que çà donne mais je me pose déjà des questions concernant l'éventuel remplacement de l'espadon, en RvR du moins, par un jeu de deux épées avec des sceaux de corruption supérieure (+10*25 en altération).

Question donc (je ne joue quasiment pas avec les altérations en temps normal) :

Quand je lis pour l'auto-attaque de l'épée (les chiffres sont à titre d'exemple) "saignement (10s) 500 de dégâts", que dois-je comprendre ?

Que sur 10s 500 de dégâts seront appliqués à la cible au titre du saignement ?
ou
Que sur 10s 500 de dégâts seront appliqués à la cible, le nombre 500 étant révisé à la hausse la demi-seconde suivante, puis la seconde d'après, etc, car de nouveaux stacks s'ajoutent aux précédents ?

Et dans ce cas, la majoration de dégâts par stack est de combien ? Enfin, combien peut-on stacker de saignements ?

----------


## kennyo

25 stacks de saignement maximum.

De ce que j'ai lu, je ne certifie rien, mais pour tout ce qui est "dot" (brûlure/saignement/poison), c'est le 1er stack posé qui prend en compte le +altération.

Par exemple, un elem a +500 altération, il pose brûlure sur un mec, un second elem à +200 rallonge la durée de la 1ère brûlure, bah ça sera toujours les +500 qui seront pris en compte.

Sinon Wiki : http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Saignement




> Les dégâts sont appliqués chaque seconde, ils varient selon le niveau du personnage et de sa statistique dégâts par altération : *40 dégâts par seconde et par "stack" (pile) au niveau 80 + 1 point de dégât pour 20 points en dégâts par altération.* 
> 
> Exemple : Pour un personnage de *niveau 80 possédant 1000 en dégâts par altération appliquant 10 "stack"* (pile) de saignement, la cible subira *10x[40+(1000/20)]= 900 dégâts par seconde*.

----------


## kierian

Ah mais alors, j'ai peut-être aussi mal interprété le descriptif de l'auto-attaque de l'épée du coup. J'ai lu/compris un saignement durant 8 secondes et faisant xxx dégâts. Il fallait comprendre xxx dégâts *chaque seconde* et non comme total des dégâts effectués sur les 8s ?

----------


## Darksoul

Build mode bélier tanky & CCs

*Template de gameplay :*
Lors d'un impact bus vs bus, le but est de rusher à la greatsword le 2e rideau ennemi pour passer à travers les aoe du 1er rideau (essayez de rusher le côté droit ou gauche du raid ennemi en contournant un peu s'ils sont + de 25~, utilisez le 3-tourbillon de la GS pour traverser les aoe, ça evade le temps de l'anim). Arrivé au niveau du 2e rideau, se trouver vite un petit pack de 2 ou 3 ennemis qui bougent pas trop (ou qui sont root c'est mieux) => cent lames dans ce petit tas. Ensuite on balance vite fait le 4 de la GS en s'assurant que ça touche le plus de gens possible, puis on active de suite Pain inverter vu que vous allez sûrement commencer à être focus (l'activer avec un max d'ennemis à range 360) => réprésaille sur soi-même + confusions autour de soi (attention ce skill a du mal à se déclencher qd y'a vraiment bcp de monde - comme tous les skills ne se castant pas en instant j'ai l'impression) puis switch marteau (avec la rune Hydromancy sur le marteau, ça freeze les ennemis à proximité, yabon!). Là c'est le moment ou on neutralise un maximum d'ennemis, le but étant de les empêcher de DPS évidemment. Commencez direct par le F1 (aoe stun) si vous avez assez d'adrénaline, puis 3 fois attaques primaires. On enchaine avec le 3 du marteau (on s'arrange pour que ça touche le max de gens comme d'hab, de préférence les personnes qui essayent de s'enfuir), ça nous donnera un aoe-snare + aoe-immobilize qui nous laissera encore le temps d'enchainer 3 attaques primaires du marteau. 
A ce moment-là tlm autour de vous est déjà mort, mais si c'est pas le cas il est temps de penser à back car votre raid a sûrement qq difficultés à contenir le raid adverse. Pour back => on commence par le F1 du marteau si y'a tjrs du monde entre vous et votre raid, ou on switch à l'espadon de nouveau (si fast hands a pas bugué...), et on rush vers son raid avec le 3 et le 5, voire charge du taureau. On regen si besoin et on refait la même de l'autre côté du raid adverse, sauf si votre état ne le permet pas (vous êtes mid-life / votre heal et Endure pain sont tous les 2 sous CD / vous avez plein de condition sur vous /etc..). Dans ce cas-là, essayez de faire les cibles qui foutent le bordel dans votre raid (les wars, les voleurs, les gardiens...) ou assistez vos potes sur des cibles proches ou ça a l'air safe. Bref utilisez le marteau pour contrôler les ennemis qui posent problème à vos potes, checker si votre cible est sous Stability avant dessayer de les KB/KD/stun. Lorsque la situation le permet, repartez au charbon et poussez vraiment le raid adverse en arrière, il faut que votre raid puisse avancer pour rez vos potes down/aoe les ennemis morts et surtout les ennemis qui essayent de rez. Vous voyez un pack d'ennemis qui essaye de rez? c'est votre cible principale maintenant, allez-y très vite (charge du taureau, le 3 ou 5 de la GS, le F1 du marteau), et claquez un ptit cent lames dans ce beau ptit tas 

Sinon en général : 
- focusez-vous sur le CC plus que sur le dommage avec ce build
- soyez pas trop gourmand et jouez safe, encore + si vous avez pas le stuff qui va bien (full exo toughness). Back vers son raid régulièrement sera bénéfique pour tout le monde, vous allez pull qq ennemis qui se feront depop par vos potes, ces mêmes ennemis crèveront donc près de la ligne de front et ça aidera à pull des ennemis qui essayeront de rez. Savoir se mettre low-life pour prendre le focus des adversaires, et les puller vers son raid sans que vous mourriez (et sans puller trop de monde) est tout un art  :Cigare:  Utilisez _Endure pain_ ou le 3 de l'espadon pour evade lors d'un gros focus sur vous, ça aide beaucoup.
- on évite évidemment d'utiliser le 4 du marteau si vos potes ont root ou s'ils aoe sur vous, ou si vous êtes assist par des autres potes cac. Disons que le 4 du marteau, je l'utilise plus pour rapprocher un pack d'ennemis du range de nos dps distance, ou si j'ai des wars sur ma gueule, ou évidemment si y'a moyen de bump les ennemis près d'une falaise.
- Faites bien gaffe d'utiliser votre heal en full adrenaline, et faites en sorte de pas avoir de poison sur vous à ce moment-là
- Pétez leur le cul mais jouez safe, un freeze ou un snare à rallonge sur vous? il est temps CC autour & back ensuite, vous avez assez peu de dispell
- gardez toujours un oeil sur vos boons et conditions, et agissez en conséquence

_Kadyak_

----------


## Métalchantant

ça donne envie ta petite description. 
D'ailleurs, n'importe quelle zone initiatrice de combo juste avant tes bons ou ton tourbillon et c'est tout bénef dans le control des ennemis autour de toi. Notamment, par exemple la null field du mesmer, qui en bénéfice nettoierait tes malus et les bonus sur les ennemis dans la zone. Avec un bond, tu chopes une armure du chaos, le tourbillon, tu envoies de la confusion partout.

Par contre, tu as quoi pour dispell un burst de confusion que l'on te filerait. Je vois de temps à autre des guerriers dans ton genre qui nous rentre dans le lard, et, en deux secondes, je les fais monter à minimum 10 stacks de confusion. En général, j'essaye de le lancer juste qu'avant qu'il se lance dans un tourbillon. Il se font très mal tout seul. :^_^:

----------


## Koops

Tout d'abord merci Kadyak pour cette présentation de ton build.

J'ai testé pendant 3 ou 4 jour une spécialisation Marteau. Bilan très décevant pour ma part. Le CC est bon mais j'ai ressenti un gros manque de mobilité par rapport à ma précédente spé espadon et les dégâts sont vraiment faibles. Je jouais en Marteau / épée + Cor.

Je test depuis 2 jours maintenant la spé de Kadyak et j’avoue la trouver très plaisante et très efficace. Je crois que je vais l'adopter sans problème. Le seul point négatif c'est de devoir switcher une des armes pour le cor des que l'on veut courir rejoindre du monde  ::):

----------


## Rhusehus

> 25 stacks de saignement maximum.
> 
> De ce que j'ai lu, je ne certifie rien, mais pour tout ce qui est "dot" (brûlure/saignement/poison), c'est le 1er stack posé qui prend en compte le +altération.
> 
> Par exemple, un elem a +500 altération, il pose brûlure sur un mec, un second elem à +200 rallonge la durée de la 1ère brûlure, bah ça sera toujours les +500 qui seront pris en compte.
> 
> Sinon Wiki : http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Saignement


*
FLAGRANT DÉLIT DE SOURCE MOISIE !!*

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Effect_stacking

Non, le burning ne se stack pas en prenant les dégât par alterations du premier poseur. Le jeu conserve la durée et la puissance de chaque poseur. 

Si un joueur pose 5s de burning, puis en repose 5s après qu'un autre larron ait posé 3sec d'un burning moins puissant, il se passera cela : 5s burning de joueur 1, puis 3s burning moins puissant du larron, et re 5s burning du premier joueur.


A l'inverse pour les boons regen, la priorité est donnée au boon le plus puissant. Si un joueur se prend 10s de regen à 100 de soins, mais qu'un tiers en pose une de 4s à 150, la premiere regen de 10s sera mise en attente le temps que celle de 4s se termine, car elle est plus puissante.

Pour les bleed, la puissance est aussi conservée. Chaque joueur qui pose ses bleed infligera ses dégât selon son dégât par alteration, mais sans file d'attente tant que les 25 stacks ne bloque pas le tout.


En plus, cette formule porte à confusion. La formule officielle pour le bleeding est la suivante :

2.5 + 0.5 * Level + 0.05 * Condition Damage= per stack per second

----------


## kennyo

Bon autrement voilà mon build Tank/CC/Cris qui soignent :

*Aptitudes*
Armes 10 - III
Défense 30 - II / IX / XI
Tactique 30 - I / VIII / XII

*Equipement*
Armures : Puissance/Robustesse/Vitalité + runes mort-vivant (6/6 = 5% robu = altération)
Armes : épée/bouclier + fusil (+ cor de guerre dans le sac)
Bijoux : Puissance/Robustesse/Puissance des soins.

*Build*
- Rétablissement (obligatoire pour virer les conditions)
- "Craignez-moi"
- "Pour la justice !" / Piétinement
- "Secouez-vous" / "Résistance à la douleur"

- Sceau de rage

*Gameplay*
Foncer dans le tas, cleave comme un porc pour faire saigner les faiblards derrière, se servir du 2 de l'épée pour dash vers son bus et regen.
On peut provoquer tout le monde et claquer le 5 du bouclier + résistance à la douleur pour tanker le bus d'en face pendant que nos DPS font leur taff.

Piétinement, c'est en fonction de la situation. Pour virer les mecs du bélier/arme de siège, faire tomber d'un pont/falaise, ou ce qui sont postés sur les mûrs de Val* ou Basse Terre.

Avec la réduc de CD + soin des cris, en gros c'est du spam de buff/supression de condition, voir placer un "A mon signal" dans le build qui a un court CD. Toutes les ~20 on a 3 cris à 1k8 de soin, pour les attaques genre siège de fort ça permet une énorme endurance pour ses mates.

Le I de la branche tactique est juste excellent avec le 2 du fusil ou le 3 de l'épée, en gros si on snare ça root 1s aussi, c'est très bon pour chasser les fuyards. Aussi technique 2 du fusil, faire le tour du mec bloqué au sol, et le bump vers son bus avec le 5 du fusil.  ::): 

Après la regen de vie avec les 3 barres d'Adrénaline renforce encore notre durabilité au combat, et je claque le F1 uniquement sur les voleurs après avoir épuisé tous mes CC à la fin d'un combat pour être sûr qu'ils crèvent en saignants ces tapettes !



Encore cet après-midi GrossBaff à pu voir l'efficacité du build, et surtout la durabilité que j'avais pour empêcher un cap de BT le temps que le groupe TP spawn et vienne interupt les 5/6 mecs que j'avais sur moi.  :;): 

Par contre, j'hésite à prendre le 1 de la branche Force à la place du III Armes...

----------


## bafious

Merci d'avoir mis ce build, qui me paraissait très efficace en WvW. Je vais tester ça. 
J'étais pour l'instant sur un build construit autour de l'arc avec le combo F1 et tir arqué (n°3) , avec cris et dégât par altérations (les brûlures dans ce cas-ci). Mais à part en défense de fort, ou devient une espèce de chariot à flèches portable, le reste du temps le combo est trop long à mettre en place et ce build devient obsolète.

----------


## kierian

Je suis en train de revoir les traits de ma branche tactique, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si le "secouez-vous" passif (VII) donne lieu à des soins comme c'est le cas des cris de la barre utilitaire quand l'on a "cris vigoureux" (XII) ou si cet avantage n'est réservé qu'aux cris de ladite barre ? _(et comme je n'ai jamais testé, si quelqu'un peut également me dire de combien çà soigne...)_  ::):

----------


## Sahifel

Oui le XII proc aussi sur le VII.

----------


## Nessou

*MON GUERRIER* 

_Build 3W :_

*Défense :* Défense de la tortue, Dernier Rempart et Défi à la douleur.
*Tactique :* Cordes d'arc renforcées, Capacité pulmonaire, Respiration rapide.
*Discipline :* Maîtrise des sceaux.
*Utilitaires utilisés de manière courante :* Rétablissement, Résistance à la douleur, "Pour la justice !", Frénésie, Sceau de Rage.
_Build Donjons :_

*Défense :* Défense de la tortue, Maître du bouclier, Défi à la douleur.
*Tactique :* Renforcer les alliés, Bannières enthousiasmantes, Étendard exaltant.
*Discipline :* Défenses puissantes.
*Utilitaires utilisés de manière courante :* Rétablissement, Bannière de tactique ou Résistance à la douleur ou "Pour la Justice !", Bannière de défense, Bannière de discipline, Étendard.
*Stuff :*

- *Épée/Bouclier* avec *Espadon* en *Donjons*, avec parfois un peu de *switch Arc Long*.
- *Épée/Cor* avec *Arc Long* en *3W*, avec un *switch sur l'Espadon* pour pouvoir mieux foncer dans le tas quand j'ai envie.
*Stuff détaillé ICI.*Nb : Les +5% des sceaux de précision n'apparaissent pas dans l'aperçu du personnage mais sont bien fonctionnels, c'est un bug.

----------


## kierian

Je suis en 0/0/30/30/10 depuis près d'un mois aussi (après avoir essayé un kierielle d'autres possibilités) et j'en suis vraiment content, à priori, je n'en bougerais plus.
Je suis étonné d'ailleurs qu'on ne voit pas ce build plus souvent.

----------


## kierian

> Je suis en 0/0/30/30/10 depuis près d'un mois aussi (après avoir essayé un kierielle d'autres possibilités) et j'en suis vraiment content, à priori, je n'en bougerais plus.


 :^_^:  :naïf-man:

Bon, je revois totalement mon build donc, et j'aimerai savoir pour avoir un retour, si parmi les guerriers qui passent leur temps en groupe (3W, donjons ou autre), *certains utilisent à la place du (super) sceau de rage l'élite étendard svp ?* (permet de planter un étendard qui ressuscite les alliés morts, et confère stabilité, fureur et puissance aux alliés dans une portée de 1200 autour de l'étendard)

----------


## dragou

Ne jouant que très rarement le war full berserker, je suis un fervant supporter de l'étendard qui a permis de nombreuses fois d'empecher un reset ou de devoir recommencer certains boss chiant comme le lupicus.

Je suppose que tu connais le principe du fonctionnement mais je vais ré expliquer en 2mots car il ne ressucite pas les alliés morts, mais les alliés à terre dans le rayon de portée (la nuance est très grande).

Maintenant il est difficile au debut de bien gérer sa bannière de part le temps assez long d'incantation qui peut mener a diverses situations génantes.

La première est celle de ces PUTIN D'ELE A LA CON (et je retiens mes mots) qui ont la facheuse habitude d'utiliser leur mist form pour se déplacer, ce qui empêche le rez. On ne peut leur en vouloir, mais même en gueulant sur le mumble un "bouge pas" 1x sur 2 la bannière est lancée pour rien.
La deuxième est quand on dit qu'on rez et qu'on se fait bump à ce moment la, il faut donc être sur de son coup pour pas que la personne meurt faute de rez.

Maintenant il faut savoir que le temps de recast est très long mais est facilement modifiable via un attribut en tactique (il suffit de mettre 10points). On regagne alors énormément de temps vu que le recast passe de 240s a 192s, ce qui peut paraitre dérisoire mais est loin de l'être (surtout en donjon et 3w).

De plus il ne faut pas oublier les buffs qu'il octroie qui peuvent être appréciable.

Bref, si tu joues en équipe, la bannière est pour moi un must have

----------


## kierian

Ok, merci, je  testerais donc pour voir si il vaut (en teamplay) effectivement le sacrifice du sceau de rage.  ::):

----------


## dragou

Ha oui un truc important, la bannière ne va pas remettre la personne debout si sa vie était presque totalement épuisée mais remettre vers les 95%, donc ne pas attendre la dernière seconde pour l'incanter.

----------


## Nessou

L'étendard je le prend toujours en donjons, avec le heal des bannières/réduc cd bannière et augmentation portée et deux voir trois bannières de plus.

----------


## dragou

> L'étendard je le prend toujours en donjons, avec le heal des bannières/réduc cd bannière et augmentation portée et deux voir trois bannières de plus.


Personnellement je préfère me basé sur les cris avec le "for great justice" et "shake it off", avec réduction du cd et heal également (sauf actuellement).

Je trouve que mettre 3 stacks pouvoir + 8s de fury toutes les 20s + retirer une condition avec les heals qui suivent est bien plus rentable comparé aux bannières mais bon, elles ont aussi des avantages indéniables ^^

----------


## kierian

*EDIT 19/12/12 : Abandon de l'espadon comme arme 2 au profit de l'arc long, plus utile au groupe (seul initiateur du guerrier) et donnant une alté supp. (brûlure), j'aime toujours pas le jouer mais bon, j'imagine que je m'y ferais.* 
*EDIT 13/12/12 : Ajout d'une section VI "Builds alternatifs" en fin de page.*

*A noter : N'ayant toujours pas mis les pieds en donjons, et donc en fractale, vous ne trouverez aucun objet élevé dans ce build.*

* I - Présentation*

*Résumé :* 
*Build double-épée/arc long (et cor dans le sac) axé Dégâts d'altération (saignements/brûlures), cris (soins) et survivabilité. Idéalement à jouer en groupe de cinq, mais tout à fait fonctionnel en solo.*

*Pour ceux qui souhaitent s'arrêter à la lecture du résumé, ce build construit un guerrier d'environ 33/34k PV qui soigne ses copaing' proches à hauteur de 1741 (épées)/1817 (espadon) PV 2 fois en 20s tout en leur conférant pouvoir/fureur (via "pour la justice"), en dissipant une altération ou étourdissement (via "secouez-vous"), plus une seconde altération pour chaque cris émis, et enfin un troisième soin, plus spécifique, toutes les 64s. (via "craignez-moi", pour un coup de boost de soins à ses mates lorsque ceux-ci sont à terre tout en éloignant les moches qui tentent de les achever grâce au fear par exemple)
En plus de ces 3 soins vous bénéficiez à titre personnel d'un soin de 9042 toutes les 30s , d'une régénération passive (374 toutes les 3s en full adré, diminuez d'un tiers par palier inférieur), et d'un dernier à chaque ennemi tué (710)

Vos dégâts ne seront bien évidemment pas ceux d'un full berserk, mais ils resteront tout de même honorables, notamment grâce aux stacks d'altération, de saignement, et des compétences et cachet(s). (comptez 1100/1200 par seconde de saignements en dégâts directs, au travers de l'armure donc, en plus de vos dégâts "normaux")
Vous aurez par ailleurs une grande quantité d'adrénaline  (via "étreinte de la douleur" et "afflux de soins"), que vous pourrez utiliser pour avoir votre soin personnel maximisé à 9042,  comme pour avoir fréquemment le F1 de vos épées et/ou de votre arc quand vous l'aurez en main.*


*Caractéristiques :*
En *Noir* les statistiques nues, en *vert* celles réellement effectives en jeu (stack runique/stack pouvoir/fureur), en *orange*, celles réellement effectives en jeu plus le buff nourriture conseillé.

Ces stats s'entendent avec le set d'armes principal (double-épée) à l'exception de la puissance de soins (espadon) et sauf erreur/bug de ma part ou de la fiche du personnage.

- Puissance : *1469* *1824-2104*
- Précision : *916*
- Robustesse : *1481*
- Vitalité : *2225* *2295*

- Santé : *33188* *33979*
 -- Puissance de soins : *602* *781*
- Armure : *2692*
- Coup critique : *4%* *24%*
-- Dégâts critiques : *0*
- Attaque : *2469* *2824-3104*
 -- Dégâts d'altération : *853* * 1103-1488 1413-1588*

*Infos diverses :*
- Comptez au minima 30po pour l'ensemble de l'équipement (en partant du principe que vous craftez au maximum et que vous avez dans votre coffre de consommables au moins l'orichalque)
-Prévoyez si vous le pouvez des pierres de transmutations fines car entre l'armure et les armes de la perle vous aurez la classe internationale !  :Gerbe:  



* II - Le Stuff*

*Armure :* 


*- Set complet de l'armure de Jalis* (vitalité/puissance des soins/dégâts d'altération)


*Accessoires :* 


*- Amulette de chamane*
+64 Puissance de soins
+64 Dégâts d'altération
+90 Vitalité

*- Anneau en orichalque et en chrysocolle de nécrophage* *2
+48 Puissance
+67 Dégâts d'altération
+48 Vitalité

*- Boucle d'oreilles en orichalque et en chrysocolle de nécrophage* *2
+40 Puissance
+56 Dégâts d'altération
+40 Vitalité

*- Protection dorsale de revenant* *(un énoooorme merci à Olih)*
+20 Vitalité
+14 de dégâts d'altération
+14 Puissance de soins 

*Armes :*


*- Sabre de perle de nécrophage* *2
Puissance de l'arme : 904 - 1000
+64 Puissance
+90 Dégâts d'altération
+64 Vitalité

*-Dard de perle nécrophage*  
Puissance de l'arme : 920 - 1080
+128 Puissance
+179 Dégâts d'altération
+128 Vitalité


*Arme situationnelle :*


*-Perle de sirène nécrophage* (pendant les déplacements, pour le surplus de rapidité)
Puissance de l'arme : 814 - 900
+64 Puissance
+90  Dégâts d'altération
+64 Vitalité


*Runes :*


*Rune de soldat supérieur* *6
(1): +25  Vitalité
(2): +15  Robustesse
(3): +50  Vitalité
(4): +35  Robustesse
(5): +90  Vitalité
*(6): Les cris suppriment une altération*


*Cachets :*


*- Cachet de corruption supérieur* (épée 1)
Confère +10 de dégâts d'altération à chaque ennemi tué. (stack de 25)

*- Cachet de rétablissement supérieur* (épée 2)
 Confère de la santé à chaque ennemi tué.

*- Cachet d'eau supérieur* (arc long)
30% de chance de soigner les allié à proximité.

*- Non défini* (cor)


* III - Les compétences*

*- Afflux de soins*

*- "Craignez-moi !"*

*- "Secouez-vous !"*

*- "Pour la justice !"*

*- Sceau de rage*
*(switch)*
*- Etendard* (en donjon voir en 3W, mais à confirmer, pas testé).


*IV - Les aptitudes :*

*Force (10)*

*- Courage infini :* augmente la vitalité à hauteur de 5% de la puissance.
Raison : "Je veux plus de vie, père !"
*(switch)*
*- La mort vient du ciel :* blesse et projette les ennemis lorsque subissez des dégâts de chute. Vous subissez 50% de dégâts en moins lors d'une chute.
*Raison :* Soirée puzzle jump de Maderone ou coup de pute 3w (vous vous balancez comme une merde dans le vide  des remparts pour atterrir devant la porte, les moches en train de taper dessus s'en trouveront éjectés, c'est très agaçant, d'autant que rien n'interdit d’enchaîner avec un fear une fois au sol pour rentrer plus tranquillement.)


*Défense (30)*

*- Etreinte de la douleur :* Vous gagnez de l'adrénaline lorsque vous êtes touché.
*Raison :* Le soin (afflux de soins, 30s CD) nécessite une jauge remplie pour être maximisé (9042) et le burst de l'épée (rafale, 10s CD) est plutôt sympa. Sachant que l'activation des soins remplit votre jauge d'adrénaline au maximum, en cumulant avec ce trait, vous serez très souvent avec une jauge remplie, et çà, c'est cool.

*- Dernier rempart :*  Vous activez posture équilibrée lorsque vous subissez les altérations stupeur, renversement, projection, repoussement ou étourdissement.
*Raison :* Posture équilibrée n'est pas présent dans ce build en tant qu'utilitaire, çà vous donne ainsi au moins la garantie de ne pas vous faire chain en face d'un petit groupe. (vous n'éviterez pas le 1er, mais "secouez-vous" permettra de vous relever immédiatement).

*- Défi à la douleur :* Vous bénéficiez de résistance à la douleur à 25% de santé.
*Raison :* On fini toujours par tomber sur quelqu'un qui vous en met plein la tête, çà vous laissera le temps de switcher sur l'espadon et de vous casser grâce à attaque tournoyante et ruée que vous pouvez même faire précéder au besoin de lancelame (infirmité 4s1/2) histoire que le moche soit décourager de vous poursuivre.

*Tactique (30)*

*- Cordes d'arc renforcées :* Augmente la portée de l'arc long.
*Raison :* Passer de 900 à 1200 de portée est très appréciable, voire carrément nécessaire. 

*- Capacité pulmonaire :* Les cris se rechargent 20% plus vite.
*Raison :* 3 cris dans le build.

*- Cris vigoureux* : Les cris soignent
*Raison :* 3 cris dans le build.


* V - Les Buffs*

*Nourriture :* 


*- Bol de soupe à la truffe orrienne* 
 +100 de dégâts d'altération
+70 vitalité
+10% d'XP à chaque ennemi tué

ou

- Champignon farcis au safran
+200 de dégâts d'altération pendant 30s après avoir tué un ennemi (non cumulable)
+70 précision
+10% d'XP à chaque ennemi tué

*- Barre aux baies d'omnom* (farm) 
+30% découverte de la magie
+40% d'or sur les monstres
+10% d'XP à chaque ennemi tué

* VI - Les Builds alternatifs*


*- Build d'origine :* 
*10*/*0*/*30*/*30*/*0* - *Traits I/III* (réduction des dégâts de chute de 50% + projection ennemi/conversion 5% de puissance en vitalité) - *Compétences*  Afflux de soins/Craignez-moi/Secouez-vous/Pour la justice/Signe de rage



*- Build Alt#1 :* 
*0*/*10*/*30*/*30*/*0*  - *Trait** III* (+50% durée de saignement) - *Compétences*  Afflux de soins/Signe de pouvoir/Secouez-vous/Pour la justice/Signe de rage  

*Avantages/Inconvénients* par rapport au build d'origine :
*Vous perdez* 756PV, +10% de durée d'altération,  la réduction de 50% des dégâts de chute qui s'accompagne du bump des ennemis, un fear/soins de groupe/supression d'une altération toutes les 64s.
*Vous gagnez principalement +100 de dégâts d'altération, un stack de saignement supplémentaire grâce à l'allongement de leur durée (je dirais *4 pour avoir testé rapido) et un stack de pouvoir*5 supplémentaire toute les 25s* 

*- Build Alt#2 :*
*0*/*0*/*30*/*30*/*10* - *Trait** VI* (les signes se rechargent 20% plus vite) - *Compétences*  Afflux de soins/Signe de pouvoir/Secouez-vous/Pour la justice/Signe de rage  

*Avantages/Inconvénients* par rapport au build d'origine :
*Vous perdez* 756PV, +10% de durée d'altération,  la réduction de 50% des dégâts de chute qui s'accompagne du bump des ennemis, un fear/soins de groupe/supression d'une altération toutes les 64s.
*Vous gagnez principalement un stack de pouvoir*5 supplémentaire toute les 20s et réduisez le CD de 60s de signe de rage (pouvoir/fureur/rapidité) à 48.* 

*Conclusions :*
La perte du fear oriente ces deux builds plus vers le PvE que le 3W selon moi.
Dans les faits, et sans sortir la calculette pour vous donner des nombres, vous maximiserez vos dégâts par rapport au build d'origine. (au détriment donc du fear qui s'accompagne d'un soin de groupe et du retrait d'une altération, pour le groupe aussi, toutes les 64s)
A vu de nez, la quantité de dégâts supplémentaires est similaire pour les deux builds, la différence se faisant plutôt sur leurs applications. Le premier va maximiser les dégâts sur la durée, le second sur l'instant.
Personnellement, sachant que les stacks de saignements peuvent être (et sont) retirés à intervalle réguliers par un joueur/mobs particulier, *j'aurais tendance à privilégier le build 2*, d'autant qu'il permet d'en finir plus rapidement (donc autant de dégâts de moins à se prendre)
A noter qu'au vu du changement de build, il pourrait être judicieux de changer le buff bouffe pour autre chose au vu de la stat alté qui gagnerait trop peu (en dégâts supplémentaires) à être réhaussée.

----------


## Nessou

Intéressant, même si je ne suis pas intéressé par l'altération sur Guerrier.

----------


## kierian

> Intéressant, même si je ne suis pas intéressé par l'altération sur Guerrier.


Après, je dis build alté, mais bon comme tu dis, c'est un war, techniquement, avec ces armes, çà se résume à saignement (épée), vulnérabilité (espadon) et brûlure (arc).

*-Vulnérabilité* : C'est complètement useless, pas un drame en soi, l'espadon, hormis pour poser les cents lames plus infirmité de temps à autre, ne te sers qu'aux déplacements.

*- Brûlure :* Trop tôt pour que je me prononce, je n'ai encore que très peu joué l'arc (je n'aime pas, mais pas du tout, l'arme sur un guerrier) mais comme çà, de prim'abord, je dirais assez décevant. En effet, brûlure ne se stack pas, ou plutôt, il se stack *sur la durée*, et çà honnêtement, c'est la loose. (avoir une brûlure qui va durer 10x plus longtemps que la vie de ta cible, çà te fais une belle jambe)

*- Saignement :* Alors saignement... Saignement, c'est... La timballe !  ::P: 
Stack jusqu'à 25, même si pour le coup, je ne vois pas du tout comment atteindre de tels sommets et que je suis évidemment preneur de l'info (ma moyenne c'est plutôt 8/10 à vu de nez, même si j'ai déjà poussé à 18). 
Mais bon, même avec 8/10, çà fait déjà bien mal (*je rappelle que çà traverse l'armure*), avec un malheureux stack de 8/10,* le saignement à lui seul colle du 800/1000 de dégâts purs à la seconde*, cumulez çà d'avec le fait que vous êtes si souvent en full adrénaline que le CD du F1 n'arrive pas à suivre, que vous vous soignez très souvent, franchement, de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant, je trouve çà vraiment bien, aucun regret du changement.

*De ce que j'ai pu tester et qui m'emmerde pour l'instant : 
*
*- Le CD du switch de l'arme*, 10s, c'est très très long quand vous switchez sur l'espadon juste pour les cents lames (le reste ayant peu d'intérêt en combat, hormis replacer une infirmité)
il y aurai bien la possibilité de placer des points dans la dernière branche pour réduire le CD à 5s, mais il déconne, et surtout, ya pas un seul truc auquel je serais prêt à renoncer pour çà, donc en gros, faut faire avec.

*- Plus de rapidité en permanence*, 39s sur 60 (du moins quand vous n'êtes pas entouré de vos petits camarades), c'est maigre , et c'est frustrant, surtout pour le farm ou vous packez beaucoup de mobs, devoir marcher à 2 à l'heure pendant que vous regroupez tout ce petit monde, c'est lourd. (mais bon, faudra s'y faire)


*Premières impressions :* Très satisfait. Il va me falloir quelque temps pour m'adapter (je suis vieux et lent mwa), j'avoue (trop) profiter de la quantité de PV par exemple, mon invulnérabilité se déclenche assez souvent mine de rien (tomber à 25% de santé quand on a 33k de pv, c'est sans doute abusay), je vais devoir clairement progresser à ce niveau.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pas guerrier, mais le bonus (6) de rune du dolyak est pas nul à chier ?

----------


## kierian

> Je suis pas guerrier, mais le bonus (6) de rune du dolyak est pas nul à chier ?


Lol. C'est une bonne question, et je te remercie de l'avoir posé ! ::P: 

Il faut savoir deux choses, la 1ere, c'est que le build m'a complètement ruiné, et comme les runes étaient offertes avec l'armure... J'ai pris.

La seconde, je voulais justement tester le (6) de la rune (régénération passive) au cas où ce soit la timballe.

Ta question me donne donc l'occasion de préciser que... c'est nul à chier !  ::ninja:: 
Nul puisque vous gagnerez (avec ce build du moins, pour le reste, je ne me prononce pas) la somme incroyable de... *32pv par seconde* (quand vous avez 33k, ya de quoi se marrer)

*Bref, toutafé, ces runes doivent être remplacées.* (et les cachets doivent également être étudiés de très près)

*Je suis preneur de tout conseil à ce niveau*, pour l'instant, je serais assez pour pousser le soin plus en avant, et donc de m'orienter vers un 6* "rune de la flotte", à vous de me dire si vous avez de meilleures idées.  ::): 

*EDIT :*  Rappelez les chiens, je crois que j'ai trouvé la rune parfaite pour moi :
Rune de soldat supérieur
(1): +25  Vitalité
(2): +15  Robustesse
(3): +50  Vitalité
(4): +35  Robustesse
(5): +90  Vitalité
*(6): Les cris suppriment une altération*

Apparemment, çà marche pour tous ceux qui seront affectés par mes cris/soins, autant dire que si c'est exact, je m'orienterais vers çà.  ::): 

*Edit² : Rune de soldat supérieur adoptée, c'est très bien !* 

Si quelqu'un a une idée de remplacement pour le cachet sur l'épée 2 (+5% dégâts), je suis preneur.

*Edit 3 :* Bon, après avoir refait le tour des cachets, je vais faire sauter ceux des épées.
- le cachet de soif de sang de l'épée 1 (25*10 puissance) n'est utile qu'à l'espadon, et vu que je cogne jusqu'ici peu avec, je vais plutôt mettre son pendant en corruption, ce sera bien plus utile.
- le cachet de 5% de dégâts de l'épée 2 sera à priori remplacé par l'un de ses 2 là :

Sigil[s] of Superior Restoration
Double-click to apply to a weapon.
Gain Health on Killing a Foe

Sigil[s] of Superior Speed
Double-click to apply to a weapon.
Gain Swiftness (10 Seconds) on Killing a Foe

----------


## Gwenn

Pour augmenter les stack de saignement et monter à 25, tu peux mettre le cachet qui a 60% de chances d'infliger saignement sur un critique.
Comme ça avec la compétence 1 de l'épée, ça devrait monter assez vite.

----------


## Sahifel

> Je suis pas guerrier, mais le bonus (6) de rune du dolyak est pas nul à chier ?


Malheureusement la regen offerte par le (6) de rune du dolyak est fixé à 30HP/sec et ne se scale pas avec la puissance des soins.  ::sad:: 

A contrario du passif 15 de la branche robustesse qui scale avec la puissance des soins et démarre à 360HP/sec au niveau 80 (cf wiki).

----------


## kierian

> Pour augmenter les stack de saignement et monter à 25, tu peux mettre le cachet qui a 60% de chances d'infliger saignement sur un critique.
> Comme ça avec la compétence 1 de l'épée, *ça devrait monter assez vite*.


Pas avec ce build non  :;): 



> - Coup critique : *4%* (21s/60)  24% (39s/60)
> -- Dégâts critiques : 0

----------


## kierian

*Bon, test du week fini pour le build.*

Au final donc : 

- *rune du doliak*---> *rune du soldat*
- *cachet de soif de sang*---> *cachet de corruption*
- *cachet de force*---> *cachet de rétablissement*

En jeu çà se traduit en moyenne par du 1100/1200 de dégâts directs (au travers de l'armure) par seconde de saignements a ajouter aux dégâts "normaux", à un nouveau soin perso (674 par ennemi tué) et une altération qui saute pour le groupe à chaque cris/soins balancé. Nickel quoi, je touche plus à rien et je ferais la modif de la fiche dans la journée.

----------


## Yeuss

Je me suis incrusté en session "RvR serious" hier, avec ma guerrière fraîchement 80 (je me tatais entre guerrier et ingé, finalement l'ingé a un dps tellement moisi que j'ai monté le guerrier 80 en 1 semaine...). Autant dire que du haut de mon équipement 100% leveling, je n'ai servi qu'à faire le nombre et à lancer les cris de zone.
Pour l'instant, je suis spé double épée mais j'ai mis un Cor en off-hand histoire de servir à quelque chose dans le bus hier.
Vous parliez de saignements, bah j'ai pour ma part monté en niveau avec la spé "Slice n’ Dice" de ce guide, avec cet arbre de talents là: http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fIAQ...Mk/fekkpQeVB7A
Pour RvR, et en plus formation tondeuse, je ne suis pas sûr de la viabilité de la chose, car il n'y a pas de dégâts de zone et la survivabilité me parait tendue, mais bon, vu mon stuff et ma faible expérience sur le guerrier, vous aurez peut-être un avis plus fiable.

----------


## kierian

> Je me suis incrusté en session "RvR serious" hier, avec ma guerrière fraîchement 80 (je me tatais entre guerrier et ingé, finalement l'ingé a un dps tellement moisi que j'ai monté le guerrier 80 en 1 semaine...). Autant dire que du haut de mon équipement 100% leveling, je n'ai servi qu'à faire le nombre et à lancer les cris de zone.
> Pour l'instant, je suis spé double épée mais j'ai mis un Cor en off-hand histoire de servir à quelque chose dans le bus hier.
> Vous parliez de saignements, bah j'ai pour ma part monté en niveau avec la spé "Slice n’ Dice" de ce guide, avec cet arbre de talents là: http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fIAQ...Mk/fekkpQeVB7A
> Pour RvR, et en plus formation tondeuse, je ne suis pas sûr de la viabilité de la chose, car il n'y a pas de dégâts de zone et la survivabilité me parait tendue, mais bon, vu mon stuff et ma faible expérience sur le guerrier, vous aurez peut-être un avis plus fiable.


J'ai lu le guide en Z, mais j'ai du mal à imaginer çà efficace, même moyennement.
Collé les signets 8 et 9 (puissance et précision) en étant double-épée, donc spé sang, sachant que *les saignements sont des dégâts d'altération*, et donc que la précision comme la puissance n'entre pas dans le calcul de tes dégâts, je vois vraiment pas comment çà peut être opti.

Si on ajoute le fait d'un 0 en defense, tu m'étonnes que ta survie soit limitée  :;): 

En fait, je m’aperçois en tapant ce message qu'il conseille l'exact opposé de ce que je conseillerais autant pour les comp' que pour l'arbre.

A voir avec l'avis d'autre guerriers, mais perso, je trouve çà moisi. (rien que le 0 en défense et 30 en force devrait t'inquiéter je pense)

----------


## Yeuss

Le passif est cosmétique, car dans l'idée du mec, et pour l'utilisation "leveling" que j'en ai eu, c'est l'activation de ces signets 8 et 9 le plus souvent possible qui est sympa, à savoir du dégâts d'altération amélioré et de l'adrénaline en permanence, le tout combiné avec le 20% de temps de rechargement en moins et les dégats augmentés en fonction du degré d'adrélanine des talents; et ça permet aussi de "Flurry" (compétence F1) plus souvent, et il faut claquer Frenzy dès qu'il est up.
Donc dans la théorie, faudrait un stuff vita/robu/dégâts d'alté? On considère que le crit' viens avec la compétence elite?
C'est peut-être juste une spé viable pve.

J'ai 100k Karma à claquer, mais je ne suis pas chaud du tout là pour tester  :^_^:

----------


## kierian

> Le passif est cosmétique, car dans l'idée du mec, et pour l'utilisation "leveling" que j'en ai eu, c'est l'activation de ces signets 8 et 9 le plus souvent possible qui est sympa, à savoir du dégâts d'altération amélioré et de l'adrénaline en permanence, le tout combiné avec le 20% de temps de rechargement en moins et les dégats augmentés en fonction du degré d'adrélanine des talents; et ça permet aussi de "Flurry" (compétence F1) plus souvent, et il faut claquer Frenzy dès qu'il est up.
> Donc dans la théorie, faudrait un stuff vita/robu/dégâts d'alté? On considère que le crit' viens avec la compétence elite?
> C'est peut-être juste une spé viable pve.
> 
> J'ai 100k Karma à claquer, mais je ne suis pas chaud du tout là pour tester


Oui enfin, l'adré en permanence, tu l'as tout aussi bien avec le 1er traits de... *défense* cumulé au soin d'afflux de sang, t'auras autant sinon plus d'adré que maintenant, et tu bloqueras pas une comp' avec le sceau de fury.
Pour le sceau de pouvoir, t'as pour la justice qui va te stacker également pouvoir et te filer de l'alté. tu passeras de 175 d'alté à 105, et de 5 stacks de pouvoir à 3, mais là où le signet te file çà juste la moitié du temps (durée 10s, et avec ton build tu recharges en 20), là tu l'auras en permanence (durée 25s, CD idem). En plus de çà, avec le trait adéquate tu pourras soigner les autres et toi-même.

Pour ta question sur les critiques, la réponse est la même que pour la puissance et la précision, *à savoir qu'il n'entre pas en ligne de compte dans tes dégats d'alté (sang*).

En fait tes traits comme ta barre de comp' semble plus être un build de *berserk* qu'on jouerait plus à l'espadon/double-hache (par exemple) qu'à l'épée, ici les saignements ne semblent jouer qu'un rôle de "petit bonus", et non de dégâts principaux.
Quoi qu'il en soit, même orienté berserk, 30 en force, j'ai toujours trouvé que c'était (vraiment) pas amorti.

Pour ton armure karma, je prendrais pas le risque de te conseiller quelque chose, vu que je ne pige pas la cohérence du build pour quelqu'un qui joue saignement, un autre guerrier te conseillera sans doute mieux que moi à ce niveau. (mais si t'as 100k, t'as encore le temps de la réflexion, c'est plus 250k de karma qu'il te faut de toute façon pour un set de mémoire). Je peux néanmoins te dire qu'il n'y a (de mémoire également) aucun set d'armure avec vita en 1er en karma de toute façon. (je crois qu'hormis le set que j'utilise, le seul autre et celui d'un donjon d'ailleurs)

----------


## dragou

J'ai fait ça en 4ème vitesse mais bon

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fIAQNBM...e8VWbdZk0U6DwB

Tu maximise tes dégats par altération avec la précision (+250), pour la durée np vu les +50% bleed. Tu monte un peu les critiques bien que minime (si tu switch beaucoup, crac shot is for you) et +10% dégats contre les cibles sous saignement.
Ca te permets un dps convenable mais énormément d'altérations.
30 en défenses car en war tu dois survivre, donc les stances et +25%
15 en discipline car perso je switch énormément d'armes et le shout adre pour utiliser le burst épée très souvent (note q'une barre d'adré suffit, tu cripple, tu te place sur son recul et tu l'immo 1s, tu as le temps de presque tout passer).
Les shouts pour aider les autres et la bannière pour rez quand besoin.

Niveau armure, tu prend du *dégats alté* et robustesse, le 3ème à ta guise (perso je prend puissance pour la polyvalence).


Il y a des variantes possibles bien entendu, mais avec ça tu es sur d'aider sans te faire démonté.

----------


## kierian

> Tu maximise tes dégats par altération avec la précision (+250).


Perso, je trouve que c'est vraiment pas du tout amorti de claquer 25 pts en arms pour un malheureux +250 d'alté. (pour te donner un ordre d'idée, sur l'armure en deuxieme stats, çà te file +224, sur les armes, en 1ere stat, c'est direct  +359)




> 15 en discipline car perso je switch énormément d'armes


Ca a été débug çà ? (je l'utilisais avec le build précédent, çà passait une fois sur deux, au mieux) :/




> et le shout adre pour utiliser le burst épée très souvent


Pour çà moi j'utilise le I de défense (tu gagnes de l'adré a chaque coup reçu, c'est plus constant/fréquent je trouve)




> Niveau armure, tu prend du précision et robustesse, le 3ème à ta guise (perso je prend puissance pour la polyvalence).


Je le dis genre une fois tous les deux posts, donc si je dis une connerie, faut pas hésiter à me reprendre hein, mais à ma connaissance, *puissance et précision ne servent à rien pour des dégâts d'alté*.

Tu lui conseilles la puissance pour la polyvalence oki, çà peut encore se comprendre dans le sens où moi qui est un "vrai" build alté, si le moche en face enlève mes conds plus vite que je ne les pose, ben, clairement... je suis mal (je fais genre 350 de dégats sans les saignements à l'épée, 450 à l'espadon, autant dire rien du tout)
Mais bon, c'est le probleme de tout build alté j'ai envie de dire.

Par contre, pourquoi lui conseiller de la précision pour ce type de build ?

A moins que *Yeuss* ne cherche pas un build alté, mais une sorte de mix histoire de ne pas être démuni quand/si ses saignements ne passent pas ? (quoique même dans ce cas, la vita et les soins peuvent mieux t'aider que de la puissance et de la précision je pense)

Tout çà pour dire que je ne trouve pas les build mix puiss/précision/alté très opti, à mon avis, il vaut mieux se décider pour l'un ou l'autre, plutôt qu'être à peine moyen aux deux. (mais encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis)

----------


## Yeuss

A l'heure actuelle, et me connaissant, j'vais faire pas mal de test avant de choisir ma spé. Je lis vos conseils avec minutie, et c'est très enrichissant.
Hier par exemple, je me suis payé le luxe de dépenser 1 pièce d'or dans du stuff vert 80 pour tester une spé Marteau, et j'ai aimé. Pourant ça n'a rien à voir avec la spé double épée que j'utilisais.
Je vois énormement de monde avec l'espadon, donc je testerai aussi à l'occasion...

Kierian, pour ta dernière phrase, je suis d'accord, mais ça implique d'avoir 2 équipements valables (mieux que du vert donc  :^_^: ) avec ces différentes stats. Me faudrais des sous pour ça !  ::(:

----------


## dragou

Concernant les points en arms, tu veux les mettre ou? dans la vita? Perso je trouve qu'une pool a 20k HP suffit, si tu te prend le burst de groupe, ça te fais résister 2secondes de plus. Mettre ça en puissance n'est pas utile, donc tout logiquement on va le mettre en arms, surtout que les effets des altérations y sont agréable (10% dégats c'est toujours ça de pris) et que 750 c'est tout de même mieux que 500.

Perso j'ai encore parfois des bugs qui fait que je ne sais pas switch, mais oui chez moi ça marche nickel.

J'aime bien le I également, mais 25% de stance ça n'a pas de prix, mais chacun ses goûts

Concernant puissance et préci, j'étais mal réveillé, je voulais dire robustesse + dégat par alté

Concernant la puissance plus précisément, oui c'est pour la polyvalence car son switch ne servirait à rien sinon (rifle ou arc selon les préférences). De plus l'épée reste une arme de càc donc il ne faut pas penser que tous les dégâts viendront de l'altération, les dégâts pures sont équivalents.
(fais un rapide calcul/test en mettant et en ne mettant pas de puissance, tu verras la différence de DPS, tu seras étonné, bien que ce soit à l'épée). De plus le gros soucis de l'épée, c'est que tu ne mets que du bleed (hors l'immo et cripple qui ne restent pas super longtemps), donc en 1v1, tes stacks sont vite partis, c'est le principal défaut de cette arme.

----------


## kierian

> Concernant les points en arms, tu veux les mettre ou? dans la vita? Perso je trouve qu'une pool a 20k HP suffit, si tu te prend le burst de groupe, ça te fais résister 2secondes de plus. Mettre ça en puissance n'est pas utile, donc tout logiquement on va le mettre en arms, surtout que les effets des altérations y sont agréable (10% dégats c'est toujours ça de pris) et que 750 c'est tout de même mieux que 500.


Toutafé, je les mets en tactique moi, moins pour la vita (même si c'est toujours bon à prendre, aucun doute la-dessus perso) que pour* les cris qui soignent*, vue que bah, j'ai un build alté/cris.
Pour le pool de 20k, çà doit dépendre et du build, et du joueur j'imagine. Dans le cas d'un build sang (comme tu le rappelle notre seule véritable arme) je trouve les points de vie clairement utile quand tu tombes sur quelqu'un qui dégage tes saignements en deux temps trois mouvements, cumulés aux soins, çà te permet de le bousiller à petit feu, tranquillou.
Après, la vita, selon moi, c'est tout l'un ou tout l'autre, se trouvait entre-deux, je suis d'accord que c'est inutile. Avoir 20 ou 24k, j'ai testé, çà ne fait pas tant de différence que cela, du moins trop peu pour que je trouve l'investissement en vita amorti.
Par contre, passer de 20k à 34k, je te garantis que là, tu l'as vois bien la différence, et c'est d'autant plus utile lorsque que tu dois cumuler le fait de balancer tes saignements sur les moches, tout en soignant (vu que je suis en cris donc) tes petits camarades berserk qui ont du mal à tenir sur leur guiboles. (les défauts de leurs qualités, normal)

Mais bon, encore une fois, l'alté en guerrier, je ne le conseille pas vraiment quand tu commences guerrier, et que tu te trouves dans une phase ou tu a envie de plus ou  moins tout tester, c'est quand même un build "à part"




> J'aime bien le I également, mais 25% de stance ça n'a pas de prix, mais chacun ses goûts


En fait c'est surtout que mon build ne me permettait pas de claquer 10 points en discipline tout simplement, car à côté de çà, j'aime aussi le III, c'est juste que pour l'instant, vu qu'il me faut faire un choix, j'ai préféré le I, çà changera peut-être.




> Concernant la puissance plus précisément, oui c'est pour la polyvalence car son switch ne servirait à rien sinon (rifle ou arc selon les préférences).


Ok, j'avions point vu qu'il switchait arc ou rifle (bien que dans le cas de l'arc, c'est encore l'alté qu'il faut privilégier à mon avis, le seul intérêt que je vois dans cette arme, c'est ses brûlures)
Perso je n'ai pas ce prob dans le sens où je suis en espadon sur la seconde arme, et que celui-ci ne me sert qu'aux déplacements. (cumulé au bon de l'épée, l'attaque tournoyante + la ruée, c'est vraiment royal pour te barrer d'un combat que tu vas perdre à coup sûr, et tout aussi nickel pour rattraper ton bus pour quand tu as tendance comme moi à être un peu aux fraises...)
L'arc, il est dans le sac, je ne l'utilise que quand je suis sur les remparts ou dans des situations similaires. _(et encore, sur les remparts, si tu regardes le post que j'ai collé dan le topic "serious", çà changera pe, j'ai un "nouveau jeu" qui m'amuse bien)_




> De plus l'épée reste une arme de càc donc il ne faut pas penser que tous les dégâts viendront de l'altération, les dégâts pures sont équivalents.
> (fais un rapide calcul/test en mettant et en ne mettant pas de puissance, tu verras la différence de DPS, tu seras étonné, bien que ce soit à l'épée). De plus le gros soucis de l'épée, c'est que tu ne mets que du bleed (hors l'immo et cripple qui ne restent pas super longtemps), donc en 1v1, tes stacks sont vite partis, c'est le principal défaut de cette arme.


Heu non là par contre, les dégâts n'ont rien d'équivalent (pour mon build *alté* hein)
les dégâts "pures" (donc qui sont en plus amoindris par la robustesse de l'ennemi) c'est du 350/400  par coup d'épée, 450/500 à l'espadon. Mes dégâts de saignements, c'est du 1100/1200 à la seconde (et qui plus est, ce sont donc des dégâts directs, traversant l'armure). Je ne peux pas calculer le total du coup, vu que certains degats tiennent compte de la robustesse et d'autres non, mais le total reste honorable. (pour un build qui est axé vita/soins qu'on soit d'accord, en aucun cas comparable d'avec les dégâts que fera un full berserk j'imagine bien)
Si tes dégâts d'alté sont équivalent à tes dégâts "pures", ben, c'est que tu n'as pas un build alté (logique)

Pour le 1v1, on est d'accord que ce n'est la où ce build excelle mais perso je pratique pas, je prends les mobs/gens en groupe (et encore une fois, j'ai privilégié la multitude de soins aux dégâts monstrueux). Par contre, je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "tes stacks sont vite partis" ? (tu les poses en permanence, donc après, c'est la quantité qui change, mais tu as toujours 8/10 stacks de posé, 6 vraiment quand çà merdouille à bloc)

----------


## dragou

Les cris qui soignent, j'ai testé, j'aime bien, mais quand je joue en hammer.
En épée, je trouve que la pool hp ne sert à rien car tu n'as pas le contrôle suffisant pour éclater l'autre dans de nombreuses situations.
De plus ici on parle d'une optique 3W avec possibilité de donjon, et c'est pas 1200 de heal x2 qui vont faire que tu tombes ou pas (excepté en battle 1v1).
Maintenant cette alternative n'est pas mauvaise loin de la, mais je ne l'apprécie qu'en hammer.

Avoir 2 switch cac je n'aime pas car dans le cas ou tu es engagé combat et que tu DOIS rester distance, bein t'es useless.
Si maintenant on parle d'une optique hors combat, sache que je rajoute également le burst skill hammer qui permet d'avancer plus vite encore ou de passer certains obstacles mais c'est anecdotique.

Concernant les dégâts purs, tu ne prend que l'attaque de base, c'est idiot.
Regarde un peu sur l'attaque de base la différence entre le 1, le 2ème et le 3ème coup, tu verras que les dégâts du 3ème sont presque doublés, tout ceci s'ajoutant aux dégats alté, on arrive à des dégats plus que potable (ça ne rivalise pas avec l'espadon mais bon ^^).

Concernant les stacks, il suffit d'un gardien qui retire toute les 10s une altération + une compétence toute les 10s, donc en gros, toute les 5 secondes tu dis au revoir aux stacks donc tu n'en mets pas énormément.

De ce qu'on dit on débloque simplement 2 possiblités de warrior basé sur les altérations :
le warrior full soutien + petit heal qui ne fera des dégâts que par l'altération mais qui est presque intombable.
le warrior soutien + petit dégâts qui fait un peu plus mal mais qui est un peu fragile sur la santé mais + robuste via les bonus defi pain.

J'ai testé les 2 solutions, je préfère la 2ème, mais ce sont de mon point de vue, les 2 seules viables.

Si pas petite aparté pour l'arc que tu n'as pas l'air d'aimer.
Tu mets le bonus de portée au préalable, l'afflux des soins pour du full adrenaline, 2 cris avec gain d'adré et tu te mets en position défensive, tu verra le malheur que tu vas faire dans les rangs ennemis et toutes les brulures et combo que tu amèneras via le burst skill.
De plus si tu vois un ennemi low hp, la comp 3 bien placée = OS (on arrive très vite à 3K dps d'un coup, c'est pas anecdotique).
Tu peux aussi utiliser l'arc dans l'optique tondeuse, tu te mets full adré, tu balances le burst skill (pour burn + combos alliers), un ptit comp 3, tu switch et c'est parti à l'épée en commençant avec la comp 2 pour te mettre le firewall et puis tu tranches.

----------


## Nessou

J'ai lu en diagonale et le seul guerrier alté viable que j'ai réussi à faire en PvP BG c'est épée/bouclier avec arc long. C'est résistant, chiant, original à jouer et ça fait de plutôt bons dégâts. De souvenir j'avais mis un sceau saignement sur épée et arc long pour balancer encore plus d'altés en CC, un sceau qui stack des dégâts d'alté par kill sur le boubou et au niveau des traits c'était du Armes et Tactique en priorité. Après j'ai pas envie de me faire ce type de guerrier pour PvE, WvW.

---------- Post added at 11h44 ---------- Previous post was at 11h43 ----------

Sinon je suis en train d'économiser pour me faire un build full berserker au fusil pour le lolz en 3W, avec des crits qui font très mal, plein de célérité et quelques petites features comme des bumps sur chutes, je suis conscient que ce build transforme le guerrier en papier une fois attrapé, mais c'est le but ! ne pas l'être !

----------


## kierian

> et c'est pas 1200 de heal x2 qui vont faire que tu tombes ou pas (excepté en battle 1v1).


Oui enfin là, tu caricatures quand même là !  ::P: 
Les soins de groupe c'est du 1700/1800 toute les 10s plus un troisième en bonus toute les minutes (même montant) si tu as retenu le fear (mon cas, trop utile quand les copains sont au sol je trouve)
Pour ta carcasse, en plus de cela, t'as tes 9000 toutes les 30s, tes 374 de regen toutes les 3s, auquel t'ajoute un 710 à chaque ennemi tué si tu as le cachet adéquate.
J'ai peut-être tort, mais je trouve que le cumul rend les soins bien moins anecdotique que tu les décris.




> En épée, je trouve que la pool hp ne sert à rien car tu n'as pas le contrôle suffisant pour éclater l'autre dans de nombreuses situations.


Bah écoute, je verrais à l'usage (je me mouille pas) mais pour l'instant les 34k+soins, j'adhère. (je ne sais pas quelles sont les nombreuses situations)




> Avoir 2 switch cac je n'aime pas car dans le cas ou tu es engagé combat et que tu DOIS rester distance, bein t'es useless.


Ca  je suis d'accord, se désengager pour choper son arc est un problème avec cette config dans certaines situations. (moi je fais bond/bidule tournoyant/ruée/bond et çà suffit, mais pendant que tu fais çà, ben tu fais pas autre chose...)




> Concernant les dégâts purs, tu ne prend que l'attaque de base, c'est idiot.
> Regarde un peu sur l'attaque de base la différence entre le 1, le 2ème et le 3ème coup, tu verras que les dégâts du 3ème sont presque doublés, tout ceci s'ajoutant aux dégats alté, on arrive à des dégats plus que potable (ça ne rivalise pas avec l'espadon mais bon ^^).


Ho l'autre, bien sûr que j'en ai tenu compte, j'ai pas détaillé c'tout, je voyais pas l'intérêt. Mais bon donc, 322+322+698, soit 1342 pour une seconde et demi. 1342 desquels il faudra soustraire xx% de la robustesse du moche (aléatoire donc, et à mon avis, c'est pas une paille vu que les joueurs ont tendance à privilégier la robu à la vita) contre 1100/1200 à la seconde purs quelque soit le mec en face (constant donc), je fais plus mal avec mes saignements qu'avec mes coups directs, j'ai pas de doute là-dessus. (encore heureux)

Je ne dis pas mes dégats directs ne servent à rien hein, je dis juste qu'ils ont un rôle moins prépondérant que mes saignements et que quelqu'un qui compte surtout sur ces dégâts directs ne devrait à mon sens pas perdre de points avec de l'alté, il arrivera à un meilleur résultat en misant tout sur sa puissance/précision et en sortant l'espadon.


Après, on bloque pas mal sur les dégâts, mais je rappelle que "mon" build n'est pas axé dégâts, mais soins et survie. (perso je pense qu'en 3w, la vita l'emporte sur la robu vu le tas d'alté qui tombent mais c'est juste mon ressenti)




> Concernant les stacks, il suffit d'un gardien qui retire toute les 10s une altération + une compétence toute les 10s, donc en gros, toute les 5 secondes tu dis au revoir aux stacks donc tu n'en mets pas énormément.


J'en ai parlé, le bleed faut compter 8/10 en moyenne (après, c'est pe un peu plus, c'est pe moins, à voir à l'usage) en tenant compte de ce facteur. (nan parce que çà se stack à 25 sinon, mais çà n'arrive jamais pour ces raisons donc)

Par ailleurs, pas besoin d'un gardien (même si c'est lui le mieux) pour te casser les noix, perso,même en guerrier, *je vire une alté toutes les 10s* *pour mon groupe et moi-même*, plus une troisième toute les mn, c'est déjà chiant pour un alté en face.




> Si pas petite aparté pour l'arc que tu n'as pas l'air d'aimer.
> Tu mets le bonus de portée au préalable, l'afflux des soins pour du full adrenaline, 2 cris avec gain d'adré et tu te mets en position défensive, tu verra le malheur que tu vas faire dans les rangs ennemis et toutes les brulures et combo que tu amèneras via le burst skill.
> De plus si tu vois un ennemi low hp, la comp 3 bien placée = OS (on arrive très vite à 3K dps d'un coup, c'est pas anecdotique).
> Tu peux aussi utiliser l'arc dans l'optique tondeuse, tu te mets full adré, tu balances le burst skill (pour burn + combos alliers), un ptit comp 3, tu switch et c'est parti à l'épée en commençant avec la comp 2 pour te mettre le firewall et puis tu tranches.


 
Là, il est important de noter que je n'aime pas l'arc* pour des raisons totalement subjective*. (le gameplay me donne envie de me tuer)

Pour le reste, je suis totalement d'accord, il était même à la place de l'espadon à la base, juste que je ne supporte pas de jouer avec. (alors que je n'ai aucun problème à jouer à l'arc avec le voleur)
Je l'ai testé en cordes renforcées, avec full adré comme tu le décris, les brulures, etc, bref, rien à dire sur les dégâts, ils sont très bien, juste que çà me bourre, mais je lui redonnerai sans aucune doute une chance. (je pense que j'avais pas envie de tester à bloc à la création du build tout simplement, et vu qu'il est dans mon sac, je peux changer d'avis à tout moment)  ::):

----------


## dragou

Juste un truc et après je stop le floodage, tu parles de 1700/1800 de heal par les cris, ça c'est si tu as les bonus de soins, hors, je pense qu'il faut choisir car pour arriver a 34k hp tu passe vita, donc à moins de ne pas mettre de robu ce qui serait une idiotie, tu ne peux pas mettre les soins en plus ^^.

Pour l'épée, ouep tu verras mais j'utilise l'épée avec le cor qui ne fait strictement rien en fight donc bon, ptet qu'avec une 2ème sword ca pourrait pas mal aider (et c'est lié aux stacks de bleed aussi).

Concernant le DPS, je pense qu'on est bien d'accord, le dégât pur est un bonus, mais ce bonus fait beaucoup de différence sur 20-30s de fight.

Et pour finir avec l'arc et même le fusil, je pensais pas devoir signer à me battre à distance en prenant un war mais bon, on fait avec ^^ (et le moins possible souvent)

----------


## kierian

> Juste un truc et après je stop le floodage, tu parles de 1700/1800 de heal par les cris, ça c'est si tu as les bonus de soins, hors, je pense qu'il faut choisir car pour arriver a 34k hp tu passe vita, donc à moins de ne pas mettre de robu ce qui serait une idiotie, tu ne peux pas mettre les soins en plus ^^.


Heuuu, va falloir arrêter avec les "c'est idiot", "c'est une idiotie" hein, çà commence à te donner un air suffisant !  :tired:  (surtout qu'à priori, tu dis une connerie)

Et vi, 1700/1800 c'est bien avec le bonus des soins (c'est pas comme si j'avais dit que c'était un build survie/soins...  ::rolleyes:: ), parce que 1500 de robu çà me suffit jusqu'ici amplement avec 34k de vita et des heals à tirelarigo !

Bref, tout çà pour dire que c'est inepte de sous-entendre que la robu est indispensable, çà dépend de beaucoup trop de facteurs pour qu'on puisse se permettre d'être aussi catégorique.

*Pour ceux qui voudraient d'ailleurs se faire une opinion par eux-mêmes sur quid de la robu ou de la vita* en fonction de leur perso, je vous conseille la lecture de ce post qui devrait répondre à vos questions, çà aide bien à comprendre la base (par contre faut parler klingon spé math si on veut aller jusqu'au bout et tester, perso çà m'a gavé, c'est à réserver aux forcenés du theorycrafting je pense) 


Enfin bon, là, çà ne va plus vraiment aider Yeuss à se faire un avis, je pense qu'il a déjà de quoi faire, donc je vais arrêter de flooder aussi. ^^

----------


## dragou

Mmmmmhhh on en revient au même sujet que sur gw1, les adeptes de l'armure et les adeptes du pool HP, sujet qui a souvent montré la dominance de l'armure sur la pool HP dont le seul argument était les spike, qui n'existe pas en tant que tel sur GW2.

Mais pour te citer



> Après, on bloque pas mal sur les dégâts, mais je rappelle que "mon" build n'est pas axé dégâts, mais soins et *survie*. (perso je pense qu'en 3w, la vita l'emporte sur la robu vu le tas d'alté qui tombent mais c'est juste mon ressenti)


Si on se base survie, on essaye le plus possible de réduire les dégâts qu'on prend plutot que rajouter 500-600 de heal par cri

Bref, je m'arrête la

----------


## kierian

> Mmmmmhhh on en revient au même sujet que sur *gw1*, les adeptes de l'armure et les adeptes du pool HP,* sujet qui a souvent montré la dominance de l'armure sur la pool HP* dont le seul argument était les spike, qui n'existe pas en tant que tel sur GW2.


Genre en fait, tu cherches simplement à avoir raison coute que coute, puisque c'est justement évoqué clairement dans le lien que j'ai posté :



> Les joueurs de GW1 seront déçus. La réponse est que ce n’est pas aussi bien que dans GW1, étant donné que l’armure augmente l’EHP linéairement dans GW2, *contrairement à GW1 où l’augmentation était exponentielle*.


Bref, quand bien même la dominance robu contre vita sur gw1 était fondée, et je crois que c'était le cas, çà n'est absolument pas le cas pour GW2.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Si on se base survie, on essaye le plus possible de réduire les dégâts qu'on prend plutot que rajouter 500-600 de heal par cri
> Bref, je m'arrête la


Ahaha, j'adore, tu cites ""mon" build n'est pas axé dégâts, mais soins et survie.", tu mets survie en gras, et du coup mettre des points en soins ne serait plus pertinent dans un build... soins et survie, t'as pas l'impression d'être d'une mauvaise fois qui confine au ridicule là ?  ::P:

----------


## kierian

Suite aux questionnements de Yeuss et à son build, j'ai ajouté deux builds alternatifs, plus orienté PvE que 3W à priori, simple à switcher. Les deux sont mis en section VI de mon build mais je le quote ici.





> * VI - Les Builds alternatifs*
> 
> *- Build d'origine :* 
> *10*/*0*/*30*/*30*/*0* - *Traits I/III* (réduction des dégâts de chute de 50% + projection ennemi/conversion 5% de puissance en vitalité) - *Compétences*  Afflux de soins/Craignez-moi/Secouez-vous/Pour la justice/Signe de rage
> 
> 
> 
> *- Build Alt#1 :* 
> *0*/*10*/*30*/*30*/*0*  - *Trait** III* (+50% durée de saignement) - *Compétences*  Afflux de soins/Signe de pouvoir/Secouez-vous/Pour la justice/Signe de rage  
> ...

----------


## Yeuss

Merci  ::lol:: 
C'est au final plus "pve" que pvp", j'le voyais venir avec vos précédents messages.
De plus, dans le bus CpC, les guerriers traversant en première ligne, j'ai du mal à mettre du dégâts en double épée, donc j'ai quelque peu laché l'affaire.

Hier, j'ai un peu fait de WvW avec ce bus, cette fois-ci en spé Marteau.
J'ai un stuff vert Vita/Robu/%crit (valkyrie je crois) pour tester parce que par cher. Alors sur le papier ça fait rêver (du stun de zone, des ralentissements de zone), mais en pratique, j'ai souffert, passé très peu de stun, touché peu d'ennemis (une insigne en 1h, wouhou !), et souvent finit par terre. Cette sensation de servir à rien, c'est frustrant  ::(:

----------


## kierian

> Merci 
> C'est au final plus "pve" que pvp", j'le voyais venir avec vos précédents messages.
> De plus, dans le bus CpC, les guerriers traversant en première ligne, j'ai du mal à mettre du dégâts en double épée, donc j'ai quelque peu laché l'affaire.
> 
> Hier, j'ai un peu fait de WvW avec ce bus, cette fois-ci en spé Marteau.
> J'ai un stuff vert Vita/Robu/%crit (valkyrie je crois) pour tester parce que par cher. Alors sur le papier ça fait rêver (du stun de zone, des ralentissements de zone), mais en pratique, j'ai souffert, passé très peu de stun, touché peu d'ennemis (*une insigne en 1h, wouhou !*), et souvent finit par terre. Cette sensation de servir à rien, c'est frustrant


Effectivement, c'est maigrouille !  ::P: 
Si le double-épée/marteau ne te permet pas de récupérer suffisamment d'insignes (sachant que le marteau est là pour le CC, les dégâts sont tout pourri), tu peux tester espadon/double-hache et/ou espadon/arc (si tu n'est pas allergique à l'arc), c'est très bien.

L'espadon fait de très gros dégâts rien qu'en spammant le 1 et tu as l'attaque tournoyante quand tu rentres dans un bloc de joueurs. (plus l'infirmité à distance et la ruée pour te barrer, c'est une arme que j'adore perso)

La double-hache fait aussi bien mal avec le 1 et tu as le tourbilol, l'infirmité à distance et deux attaques larges, par contre, rien pour te barrer.

Après hein, c'est plus de l'alté du tout, là faut partir sur du valkyrie/berserk (à toi de trouver le dosage qui te convient)

L'arc quand tu ne veux pas te mouiller (ou que tu es sur les remparts) et rester à distance c'est bien aussi grâce aux deux aoe et les brulures. (dans tous les cas, il faut au moins l'avoir dans le sac)

----------


## Yeuss

Je suis au taf, dés que je rentre je détaille ma spé Marteau.
Avec un équipement Vita/Robu/Puissance ("soldier") complété par accessoires and co en Valkyrie/Berserk, doit y avoir moyen de coller des bonnes tartes, mais tout le problème étant qu'il faut que les ennemis aient la gentillesse de bien vouloir être/rester "étourdies" pour que les dégâts soient conséquents. Cela a été mon principal problème hier (nerf Stabilité !), d'où ma frustration.
Mais j'ai des idées à mettre en pratique, peut-être même ne plus rentrer dans le tas en guerrier (bouh !!!) et défendre les distances/carpettes avec les cc/stuns et le KB, car les mecs ont certainement perdus stabilité avant d'arriver là.
Je vais persévérer au marteau, je trouve ça vraiment stylé (et puis le légendaire, quand je l'aurais dans 5 ans, il est  :Bave: !); voilà j'ai envie de jouer maintenant...  ::(:

----------


## dragou

Tu need simplement de practice en hammer, c'est l'arme la plus difficile à maîtriser.

Niveaux traits, 0/0/30/30/10
Tu prend 6 (+5% dégâts quand weakness),10 (+ de dps et cooldown),11 (endure pain)
Tactique cris qui soignent, cooldown et soit le 1s immo quand cripple, soit range longbow
en discipline, adrenaline quand cris.

Au niveau du stuff ici je préconise un 24-25k HP, de la puissance, des critiques (avoir 30-40% de chance de crit sous fury) et de la robustesse (ou tu monte les HP plutot que robustesse, you choose ^^).
Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais le hammer fait tout de même de bons dégâts, mais on n'a pas l'impression vu la lenteur des attaques (ce qui est son principale soucis, on t'esquive très facilement).

Tu dois te dire une chose, en hammer quand tu as ta cible, elle ne peut plus partir. Je ne vais parler que de combat 1v1 du fait que sinon il y a trop de phénomènes qui interviendraient.
Commences toujours par lui faire utiliser ses esquives en gros tu tempère puis tu utilise  assez rapidement la comp 2 (-50% regain endurance) et une fois que c'est fait, tu t'amuse.
Comp 4 pour knockback, 1 attaque, comp 5 knockdown, attaques 1, quand il se relève, burst kill, attaques 1, une fois plus stun, tu cripple (avec imo en +). tu fais un peu joujou, tu switch si tu es à l'aise avec tes autres armes le temps que ça se recharge (ou tu continue si le mec a déjà perdu pied ^^), en prenant bien une comp qui remet du cripple pour bien le tenir. Tes cris te soigneront pendant que lui ne sait pas faire de dégâts importants.
En pvp le hammer est la seule arme qui me donne vraiment du plaisir en war.

Au niveau du switch j'aime bien le jouer épée + bouclier pour l'immo a nouveau, le cripple + immo, le shieldbash et puis je reswitch et ainsi de suite.

Maintenant je le répète, ça demande de l'entrainement et dans une optique bus vs bus, faut réfléchir différemment en faisant plutôt du target sur la frontline ennemie qu'en allant sur la backline qui aura les buffs stabilités qui ne te rendent pas useless, mais voila quoi ^^

----------


## kierian

> (...)et de la robustesse (ou tu monte les HP plutot que robustesse, you choose ^^).


Va falloir  t'en remettre dragou que je ne partage pas ton avis manichéen sur la robu/vita hein !  ::rolleyes:: _ (surtout qu'il n'a pas le choix de surcroît..)_

Bref Yeuss, contrairement à ce qu'il te dit donc, tu n'auras pas le choix, c'est robu, la vitalité en 1ere stat n'existe que sur deux sets et aucun de ces sets ne dispose des stats puissance/crit' qui seront nécessaire à ton build.

----------


## Yeuss

Ouais, je pensais opter pour de l'équipement armure Vita/Robu/Puissance (stuff le plus polyvalent en fait non?) et Berserker/Valkyrie sur les bijoux. Faut que je calcule combien les 5 slots (6 avec l'arme soyons fous !) donnent le meilleur rendu crit /degats crit.
Pour la spé, je comparerai avec ma fiche perso ce soir.

Petite question bonus, qui peux d'ailleurs s'appliquer aux autres classes, que pensez-vous de cette rune? C'est pas juste énorme en WvW ? 
Ok c'est 50K Karma pièce l'exotique avec des stats sur les armures achetées pas toujours opti suivant la spé, mais avec les pierres de transmutation fines, on peux récupérer la rune. Du coup, elle me fait de l'oeil. Je sais que tu utilises la rune du soldat Kierian.

----------


## kierian

> Petite question bonus, qui peux d'ailleurs s'appliquer aux autres classes, que pensez-vous de cette rune? C'est pas juste énorme en WvW ? 
> Ok c'est 50K Karma pièce l'exotique avec des stats sur les armures achetées pas toujours opti suivant la spé, mais avec les pierres de transmutation fines, on peux récupérer la rune. Du coup, elle me fait de l'oeil. Je sais que tu utilises la rune du soldat Kierian.


Je ne suis pas sûr de te suivre en fait là.
Tu veux mixer une armure que tu achètes pour les stats, et une armure karma pour la rune avec des pierres de transfo fines ?
Si c'est çà, autant prendre un coffre du lion noir, en plus de ta rune, tu auras au moins des ectos.
Quoi qu'il en soit, dans les deux cas, même si elle ne se craft pas, ce sera beaucoup moins avantageux que de l'acheter direct à l'hv, elle coute moins d'un po. (42k de karma+pierres de transfo fines ou 1po, le choix est vite fait)


Quant à la rune en elle-même, perso, je n'ai pas d'avis même si je ne vois rien d'exceptionnel concernant le (6). (à voir avec des forcenés du 3w, je ne me rend pas forcément compte du truc)
De toute façon, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller de fixer d'abord tes traits et tes comp (même si çà n'a rien d'obligatoire, c'est juste que je fais comme çà, c'est une méthode qui en vaut une autre j'imagine), et seulement ensuite de te préoccuper des runes et sceaux.
Ca te permettra de voir dans quel stats il te manque des points, de voir les avantages qui se marient le mieux avec ton build, etc.

Pour la rune du soldat, c'est typiquement liés à mes comp', je l'utilise car le (6) permet de faire sauter une altération en même temps qu'un cri, du coup mes cris en plus de stacker pouvoir/fureur/etc d'un coté, soigne et supprime une altération au groupe de l'autre, bref, je trouve çà pratique.

----------


## Yeuss

Hum on trouve cette rune direct à l'hv !? Si c'est le cas, j'ai rien dit. Recherche foireuse à l'hv peut-être, parce que j'avais 0 résultats mardi  :tired: 
Je ne la croyais récupérable que via recyclage/pierre de transmutation avec les pièces d'armures à 42k...Donc si des mecs la vendent 1po, j'vais pas me géner en effet.

----------


## kierian

> Hum on trouve cette rune direct à l'hv !? Si c'est le cas, j'ai rien dit. Recherche foireuse à l'hv peut-être, parce que j'avais 0 résultats mardi 
> Je ne la croyais récupérable que via recyclage/pierre de transmutation avec les pièces d'armures à 42k...Donc si des mecs la vendent 1po, j'vais pas me géner en effet.


Ouep, c'est le cas, cette rune ne se craft pas via les métiers, donc l'unique moyen de la choper est directement sur les armures. Après, bah, quand tu loot une exo pourrie mais dont la valeur de la rune est intéressante (comme pour divinité qui ne se craft pas non plus par exemple), tu dez et colle çà à l'hv. Tout çà pour dire que vi, y'en a un stock à l'hv, genre 200, çà démarre vers les 80pa (t'a pe inversé deux lettres, genre le a et le e, faut pas trop en demander à leur moteur de recherche j'ai l'impression)

----------


## Guitou

J'ai un beau guerrier norn au corps huilé et musculeux qui découvre le lvl 80.
Pour XP j'avais un build à l'arrache mais super simple et bourrin donc marrant à jouer :
10/30/0/15/15 basé sur l'adrénaline et les critiques.

Mais maintenant que je suis 80 je pourrais me spé plus sérieusement, avoir un build qui profite aux autres, ou bien qui dépote sévère, un build qui me permette de farm ascalon en solo ou un autre qui me fasse tag garnison sans les mains. En gros, sans honte je viens afficher ma méconnaissance du guerrier et prendre toutes les infos que les canards voudront bien partager.

Bref, j'ai entendu parler d'un build basé sur les cris qui healent, d'un autre sur les bannières, il en existe d'autres des viables pour le PvE ou le RvR comme j'aime faire les 2 il y a des builds qui marchent bien en PvE ET RvR ?

Evidemment j'ai prit note du build de kierian, je pense le tester à moindre coût avec du stuff vert de l'AH.

----------


## kierian

> Evidemment j'ai prit note du build de kierian, je pense le tester à moindre coût avec du stuff vert de l'AH.


A priori, inutile de le tester je dirais, tu vas te faire dévisser, le build étant construit autour d'un pool HP à 34k (en //, seulement 1500 de robu) que tu ne pourras pas reproduire avec du matos vert. Le vert (comme le jaune d'ailleurs), hormis les stats d'emblée inférieures, ne te filera de surcroît de la vita qu'en stat 2 et non en 1.
Bref, je déconseille.

----------


## Tigermilk

Hello,

Je viens de reroll Warrior, et j'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal à trouver un template cohérent pour pex  ::(: 

Vous auriez quelque chose à conseiller, je suis lvl 20 ? Je m'amuse bien à l'espadon, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le plus facile !

Il faut que je vise quoi comme stats : Puissance / Preci et vita ? (c'est ce que j'ai prix sans trop y reflechir)

----------


## Guitou

Oui il y aura des approximations, surtout au niveau des runes mais tu peux te faire un stuff vert équivalent à un stuff exo au niveau répartitions des stats (pas au niveau valeur forcément  :^_^: ). Pour du vita/heal/cond il faut regarder les sets du shaman.
Une armure exo donnera :
315 vita - 224 heal - 224 condition
Contre pour du vert :
255 vita - 184 heal - 184 condition

Pour un coût modique ça permet de tester tranquillou.

@Tigermilk : Pour moi avant le niveau 80 inutile de chercher à se stuff correctement, tu vas gagner des niveaux trop vite.
Perso tous les 5-6 niveaux j'achetais à l'AH un set bleu et une arme bleue de mon niveau (sans me prendre la tête je prenais du berserker (quand il est pas trop cher)) pour pas cher et j'allais soit faire une zone en entière, soit faire des donjons.
Jusqu'au niveau 20 je testais toutes les armes et finalement j'ai retenu l'espadon (qui permet d'avoir de la mobilité et de fuir) que j'ai gardé jusqu'au 80 et la double hache (qui fait plein de bons dégâts), avec un arc dans le sac (parce que des fois t'as pas le choix tu dois rester à distance).

Le plus utile c'est surtout les traits que tu vas choisir et les skills qui iront avec. Profite que tu es en train d'XP pour faire des tests.

----------


## kierian

> Pour du vita/heal/cond il faut regarder les sets du shaman.


Bon à savoir, je ne connaissais pas ce set.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

En stuff vert (et même bleu) tu as toutes les déclinaisons de stats que tu peux trouver en exo.
Apparemment il manque les sets du type giver's (ceux apparus avec hivernel).

----------


## Anita Spade

Ouais, en même temps j'attends de voir l'utilité des affixes "généreux" d'hivernel... 
Sinon j'envisageais de tester guerrier un temps mais tous mes slots de perso sont pris, j'ai pas l'habitude de jouer heavy (_mon gardien est lvlv18_) tous mes perso sont soit cuir, soit moustache  tissu.

Mais ma rodeuse asura a récemment ding 80 en compagnie de la guerrière d'Arkane qui a un build bannières, et pour avoir joué en sa compagnie pendant plusieurs niveaux je confirme que c'est vraiment agréable un war ban en groupe, les buffs, les combos avec mes zones de heal/givre/feu, et surtout j'aime la possibilité de ramasser ses bannières, brandir un étendard au dessus de ma petite tête avant de foncer sur les ennemis et leur faire passer le goût du pain blanc à coups de drapeaux.

----------


## Guitou

[PUB]Jouer un guerrier après un elem, après un rôdeur (resté lvl 54) c'est vraiment sympa je trouve.[/PUB]

J'ai pas trop l'habitude des CACs (plus rôdeur/mage/healer) mais c'est plaisant d'être solide et de coller des gnons. Mais j'aimerai bien avoir un peu plus d'utilité pour le groupe, même en donjon je tape le mob et à part lever la tête pour aider à rez je fais rien, et vu qu'à GW2 c'est pas possible de gérer l'aggro il faut que je regarde dans les buffs et/ou les heals.

Sinon pour un guerrier ou un gardien en soutien ça peut avoir son utilité l'affixe "généreux" (enfin à vue de nez sans être connaisseur) :
+Toughness, +Healing Power, and +Boon Duration.

----------


## Yeuss

Bonjour !
Quel compétence de soin utilisez-vous ? (pourquoi celle-ci et pas celle-ci en pve, RvR ou farming par exemple)
J'utilise pour ma part l'afflux de soins, spé Marteau, cris qui soignent et qui enlèvent les altérations via rune du solat. Je m'en sers finalement peu, et je me demandais si les sceau de soins ne serait pas meilleur en passif pour cette spé (pve, farming).

Z'avez déjà constaté ou fait des test du genre "combien de +puissance des soins faut-il sur l'équipement en fonction su soins choisi" ?

----------


## Nessou

Le sceau de soin c'est nul, il ne possède pas le but principal d'un soin qui est de rendre une bonne quantité de vie d'un coup, et en plus pendant que t'as le CD t'as 0 heal. Le rétablissement est excellent, l'afflux de soin est mieux si t'as un build cris avec runes de soldat.

Sinon je joue mon guerrier pareil : armure robu/vita rune soldat, armes et bijoux berserker et 0/0/30/30/10. Des bons dégâts (25%/45% -sous signe de rage- de chance crit et 55% dégâts crits), du heal (1500 le cri), et les suppressions d'altérations.

----------


## kierian

Comme mon collègue du dessus, le sceau de soin, c'est juste de la daube, à plus fortes raisons avec ton build, sachant que les cris te filent déjà les soins "de petites quantités" (entre 1500 & 1900 par cri) très régulièrement tout en virant les alté, l'utilité du soin principal sera donc de te filer un gros bloc de soin d'un coup (9k toute les 30s). Si on ajoute à çà qu'en plus l'afflux de soins te remplit ta jauge d'adré d'un coup quand tu le claques, c'est vraiment LE soin a utiliser.

----------


## dragou

Le sceau de soins est très pratique dans une optique farm facile ou bien pex mais il connait vite ses limites en pvp ou bien dans des zones ou les dégâts deviennent plus important. Il a l'avantage de la régen, mais si tu dois l'utiliser, tu n'es presque pas heal et tu n'as plus la régen...

Le seul endroit ou je le trouve bien pratique, c'est sous l'eau. Contre les ennemis il me procure un bon heal vu que généralement ceux-ci se démerdent mal dans l'eau, idem pour le fractal sous l'eau qui permet d'avoir du heal convenable en + de celui accordé par le gardien.

Pour ton build, je me range comme les autres, y a aucune hésitation possible.

----------


## Guitou

Je confirme le sceau de soin est bien pour le pex et les instances tranquilles (asca/cita), je l'utilise avec le trait qui donne de la regen en fonction de l'adrénaline et ma vie baisse beaucoup moins vite que celles des ennemis.
Par contre dans des instances plus sérieuses (genre arah) ou en RvR les regen cumulés ne sont pas assez puissants pour compenser des 8 ou 10k de dégâts et le heal du sceau est vraiment ridicule.

----------


## Vroum

On en parlait il y a pas longtemps sur un des topics WvW : 

Red Guard du point de vue d'un guerrier



La partie GvG commence un peu avant la 15e minute.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Il est perma sous bouffe+huile+speed+fury+regen+au moins toujours 10 stacks de pouvoir, y a qu'à voir la ligne de buffs du groupe, je serais curieux de savoir quel skill ou classe fait maintenir la regen sur le groupe.

Et ils tournent avec mass guerriers (au moins 5) donc déjà ça te fait un beau trou dans une ligne ennemie, en tout cas c'est toujours aussi sympa à mater leurs vidéos aux RGs.  ::): 

EDIT: OK j'avais pas vu qu'il groupait avec 3 élems , forcément s'ils enchainent bien ça peut faire une perma regen.  :tired:

----------


## Narquois

Hier, je comprenais pas vraiment pourquoi je ne mourrais pas à la fin de Vengeance alors que je n'ai pas le trait associé.

En regardant sur le wiki, j'ai vu :
- Si tu tues quelqu'un, tu as une chance de ne pas mourir à l'issue de Vengeance.
- Si tu reviens à 100% de vie, tu ne meurt pas à la fin.

Vous confirmez?

----------


## dragou

> Hier, je comprenais pas vraiment pourquoi je ne mourrais pas à la fin de Vengeance alors que je n'ai pas le trait associé.
> 
> En regardant sur le wiki, j'ai vu :
> - Si tu tues quelqu'un, tu as une chance de ne pas mourir à l'issue de Vengeance.
> - Si tu reviens à 100% de vie, tu ne meurt pas à la fin.
> 
> Vous confirmez?


Pour le fait de tuer, oui c'est un fait, tu as même un trait qui te donne 100% de chance de te rallier.
Pour le 100% vie, je ne sais pas, mais je ne pense pas... (si pas je serai le premier étonné ^^).

----------


## Vroum

> Il est perma sous bouffe+huile+speed+fury+regen+au moins toujours 10 stacks de pouvoir, y a qu'à voir la ligne de buffs du groupe, je serais curieux de savoir quel skill ou classe fait maintenir la regen sur le groupe.
> 
> Et ils tournent avec mass guerriers (au moins 5) donc déjà ça te fait un beau trou dans une ligne ennemie, en tout cas c'est toujours aussi sympa à mater leurs vidéos aux RGs. 
> 
> EDIT: OK j'avais pas vu qu'il groupait avec 3 élems , forcément s'ils enchainent bien ça peut faire une perma regen.


Mine de rien c'est vrai qu'il y a du teamplay même si de loin on ne voit qu'une boule et que le pov guerrier se limite au 1 et 3 du marteau.  ::P: 

Ce qui lui permet de jouer tranquillement sans stabilité perso ou endure pain.

----------


## atavus

Comme je viens de monter un warrior; je me pose la question de: "comment ne pas être en carton ?"

Je joue en 20/20/0/0/30 avec doubles hache et full signe.
Je veux maxer les dégats critiques et la robustesse.
Mon armure est en knight et je cherches des bagues en cavalier.
J'ai trouvé ce post qui explique quoi maxer entre vita & robu.

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...-and-vitality/

J'ai pas encore creusé pour bien comprendre les mécanismes des dégats et de calcul des dommages.

----------


## Snydlock

Si tu ne veux pas la jouer carpette, faut mettre 30 points dans la branche Défense, indispensable. 
La seule fois où j'ai changé mon build en ne mettant rien dedans, je passais mon temps par terre, j'ai vite compris pourquoi.
Perso, j'ai a peu près le même stuff que toi et je joue doubles haches donc je vais donner ce que je joue le plus :
- Armure Chevalier
- Amulette, anneaux et dos en soldat (puissance/robu/vita)
- Armes et accessoires en berserk
Pour les traits j'ai 0/30/30/0/10.
Et avec tout ça, je trouve que je tape plutôt fort et je tombe (relativement) très rarement.
Bon, après j'avoue que je joue avec les deux Résistance à la douleur, mais chut.

----------


## dragou

Oui et non ... J'explique.

De part mon expérience en guerrier (seule classe que je joue ou presque), je peux te dire que tu peux survivre en full berserker dans des instances plutot rudes.
Je fais des fractals 40 avec + 0 robustesse et mes 18k hp et je survis mais faut avoir une bonne lecture du jeux.
Le fait d'être full zerk me permets de me laisser tomber à terre juste avant qu'une cible ne tombe, de façon à me relever avec un peu plus d'hp (ne pas répéter trop de fois la manoeuvre car la c'est dead).
La seule chose indispensable en full zerk c'est d'avoir une arme de distance (mais vu que j'ai pas fini mes maitres d'armes fusil/arc, c'est no prob pour moi).

Si maintenant Tu tiens à être plus robuste mais en gardant la base critique, passes plutôt sur du 30 en défense avec defi pain et mets le également dans tes compétences (ou alors bouclier).

Mais surtout, vire moi ce full signet useless car de 1, le signet soigne rien (sauf dans les maps de début mais bon...), de 2 t'es inutile pour les autres, de 3 t'as presque pas de vire condi...

pour la justice => shake it off (je sais plus le nom fr -_-) => defi pain => signet rage ou etendard selon la situation.


Maintenant dis toi que le guerrier se joue d'énormément de façon différentes et que bien que très décrié, le double masse permet une énorme survie même en full zerk (de par ses stuns etc).

----------


## Guitou

Comme Dragou, guerrier zerk (armure, arme, trinket) ça peut survivre. Par contre sans le 30 en défense c'est plus dur.  ::P: 
Je joue à l'espadon en 0/20/30/0/20 et avec endure pain, shake it off, for great justice, la bannière sur les boss, le sceau sinon et en 2e arme un arc (une arme à distance, perso je préfère l'arc) pour temporiser un peu (regen en fonction de l'adrénaline).
Et puis pour certains combats un stuff Puissance/Robu/Vita dans les sacs au cas où (genre le boss des grawls), un cor pour pouvoir se déplacer un peu plus vite.

Mais bon en zerk tu restes plus fragile donc rien ne remplacera la vigilance et l'esquive (et un bon groupe aussi, enfin ça vaut pour n'importe quelle classe ça  ::P: ).

----------


## Bartinoob

Les signes je trouve pas ça terrible. C'est sûr qu'en "vitesse de croisière", tu seras plus efficace qu'un autre guerrier avec les bonus passifs, mais quand ça va commencer à aller mal, tu va perdre tous les passifs et les bonus sont pas toujours terribles à mon sens.

Perso je joue avec des runes du soldat donc en passif j'ai endure pain, for great justice, shake it off, j'utilise juste le sceau de rage parce qu'on peut le garder actif en quasi permanence. J'essaye de jouer avec les "vrais" heal au lieu du sceau de soin, mais là j'ai déjà plus de mal.

Ceci dit, le fait d'avoir deux endure pain (passif+actif) + les conditions nettoyées avec les cris, je trouve ça beaucoup plus confortable que les sceaux.

En fait, ma plus grosse erreur sur mon war, c'est que j'ai fait une asura, donc c'est marrant dans l'idée mais mon perso finit généralement caché sous un norn, du coup c'est tendu pour voir arriver les coups  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

Les signes c'est sympa quand tu XP.
Avec le trait qui va bien tu atteins vite fait un taux de critique énorme, couplé à un cachet +might sur critique et le trait à l'espadon, t'es souvent avec un taux de critique énorme et 20+ stacks de might mais plus tu montes en level plus le gain de précision est faible par rapport à ton total et donc moins c'est intéressant.
En plus à coté tu te prives de skills vraiment utiles.

Par contre ton histoire d'asura je comprends pas, le gros norn il cache tes coups pas ceux de l'ennemi. La vraie erreur c'est juste le mauvais goût de prendre un asura. Non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Le problème c'est surtout que j'ai aucune idée d'où se trouve mon perso dans la mêlée, du coup je sais pas si je vais me prendre une baffe. Ça marche mieux quand tous le monde sauf moi est mort, j'ai une meilleure visibilité  ::ninja::

----------


## belreinuem

Dis toi que par defaut tout le monde veux taper sur un Asura.

----------


## Guitou

Euh non.
C'est chiant après ça reste collé sous les semelles.

----------


## Snydlock

> Oui et non ... J'explique.
> 
> De part mon expérience en guerrier (seule classe que je joue ou presque), je peux te dire que tu peux survivre en full berserker dans des instances plutot rudes.
> Je fais des fractals 40 avec + 0 robustesse et mes 18k hp et je survis mais faut avoir une bonne lecture du jeux.


Et la chance d'avoir les boss qui focus quelqu'un d'autre.  ::P: 
Nan sérieux, je suis souvent focus. Donc déjà que stuff en robu je prends cher, en berserk je me ferais OS.  ::|:

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est pour ça qu'on prend aussi Sterco, histoire que vous vous relayiez pour manger les baffes.

J'aime bien mon elem baton@1200 portée moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ellundrine

> Dis toi que par defaut tout le monde veux taper sur un Asura.


Tu parles, ca s'accroche partout ces merdes, t'es obligé de frapper tes potes après pour les toucher !

----------


## atavus

> Comme Dragou, guerrier zerk (armure, arme, trinket) ça peut survivre. Par contre sans le 30 en défense c'est plus dur. 
> Je joue à l'espadon en 0/20/30/0/20 et avec endure pain, shake it off, for great justice, la bannière sur les boss, le sceau sinon et en 2e arme un arc (une arme à distance, perso je préfère l'arc) pour temporiser un peu (regen en fonction de l'adrénaline).
> Et puis pour certains combats un stuff Puissance/Robu/Vita dans les sacs au cas où (genre le boss des grawls), un cor pour pouvoir se déplacer un peu plus vite.
> 
> Mais bon en zerk tu restes plus fragile donc rien ne remplacera la vigilance et l'esquive (et un bon groupe aussi, enfin ça vaut pour n'importe quelle classe ça ).


Vous avez combien de robu sur la fiche perso toi et Snydlock ?

----------


## Snydlock

> Vous avez combien de robu sur la fiche perso toi et Snydlock ?


Pour tout savoir :

----------


## Guitou

A noter que je ne suis pas encore full zerk, il me reste un dos jaune du soldat, le bijou karka et un anneau élevé pow/vit/rob.

----------


## atavus

Actuellement :


Sachant que :
 - ma vita tombera à 1011.
 - ma robu passera à 1900.
 - ma crit passera à 100%.

Au final; je suis moins canon-glass que ce que je pensais.

----------


## Yeuss

Hier soir, j'ai pleuré.
Même si je comprends le nerf de Frénésie, ça fait mal à mon p'tit coeur de guerrier spé Marteau.
Déjà, jouer CaC en PvE dans ce jeu relève du masochisme, mais en plus le marteau est une arme super lente, alors si on me diminue de moitié mon burst, les mobs vont mettre des plombes à tomber.
J'aurai dû faire rodeur moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

Pourquoi rôdeur ?

EDIT : me suis trompé

----------


## Yeuss

C'est une boutade  ::):

----------


## billybones

Ayant uppé fraichement mon war zerk pour la maj, je me demandais quel rune prendre.

On m'a parlé de divinité et soldat.

J'aurai personnellement envie d'essayer la rune lyssa que je joue sur mon voleur, pour le 6e effet kiss kool, qui ôte toutes les condi et donne all boons à chaque fois qu'on lance l'élite, le tout couplé au perma signe de rage, ça me parait un joli combo.

pour le build je cherche aussi conseil :

le build axe zerk de papry carpette : 30/10/0/0/30

je jouais plutôt espadon, mais c'est moins opti parce que ça oblige d'avoir 20 en armes.
vous prendriez quel build pour zerker l'espadon ?

j'aimais bien l'auto endure pain de défense 30 mais entre les dégats et la survie il faut choisir comme on dit...

----------


## Snydlock

> Ayant uppé fraichement mon war zerk pour la maj, je me demandais quel rune prendre.
> 
> On m'a parlé de divinité et soldat.


Y'a aussi la rune de l'Aigle et celle de Rôdeur si ça ne te dérange pas d'avoir une rune différente sur 6.

Pour le reste, je dis rien, j'aime bien prendre des coups même si je dois taper légèrement moins fort.  :B):

----------


## dragou

> Ayant uppé fraichement mon war zerk pour la maj, je me demandais quel rune prendre.
> 
> On m'a parlé de divinité et soldat.
> 
> J'aurai personnellement envie d'essayer la rune lyssa que je joue sur mon voleur, pour le 6e effet kiss kool, qui ôte toutes les condi et donne all boons à chaque fois qu'on lance l'élite, le tout couplé au perma signe de rage, ça me parait un joli combo.
> 
> pour le build je cherche aussi conseil :
> 
> le build axe zerk de papry carpette : 30/10/0/0/30
> ...


heu dans quel optique? spvp?

----------


## Bartinoob

> [...]


Pour les runes : si tu veux bourriner, orbe de rubis. 8 pa contre 8 po pour les divinité, y a pas photo pour moi. Pour tanky, mis à part soldat, je connais pas grand chose.

Pour le build : 
J'ai testé le fameux double hache ce soir. Et franchement, je saurais pas dire en mcm/spvp, mais je trouve l'espa clairement au dessus en pve simple, pour deux raisons : 

_ 100 lames, qui est pour moi la meilleure attaque "taper très fort et très vite" du jeu.
_ Le 3 de ce même espadon, qui offre une esquive gratuite.

A côté de ça, en double hache : 

1 : Je l'ai trouvé un peu mou, mais c'est peut-être de la mauvaise foi, donc on passe.
2 : Bof, l'espa met de la vulné sur une plus grande durée, et le talent qui va bien permet d'avoir une chance d'en ajouter sur crit
3 : Attaque distance, similaire au 4 de l'espa sauf que ce dernier revient donc inflige des dégâts *2. Bon, ça reste un truc que t'utilises une fois tous les 36 du mois, on passe.
4 : Super, de la fureur ! Sauf que je suis en général perma fureur, donc pas super utile.
5 : Une bonne blague en terme de dégâts par rapport au 100 lames. (A voir si les 15 coups permettent d'utiliser les capacités/runes avec proc sur crit, mais s'il y a un cooldown interne, ça sert à rien).

Maintenant, il me reste encore à trouver un build qui va en ce sens, vu que les seuls que j'ai trouvés pour l'instant sont 30/25/0/0/30 voire 20/25/0/0/30, et il me manque quelques points  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

dans quel but ? plutôt pve/rvr mais est ce possible d'etre polyvalent ?
le 100 lames, à part contre un ennemi qui bouge pas (donc une porte) ça sert à rien, être une carpette en rvr ça sert à rien non plus.

je pense qu'optimiser les dégats bruts avec divinité ou rubis, c'est oublier un point essentiel du damage dealer, c'est qu'il faut pouvoir les infliger le plus souvent possible, et donc ne pas être par terre, entrain d'utiliser ses trousses de soins, d'éviter de mourir à tout bout de champ.

----------


## Bartinoob

> je trouve l'espa clairement au dessus en pve simple


'Tention, je parlais juste de PVE/farm bête et méchant  :;): 

Bien sûr qu'un stuff berserker est un suicide en RVR, et tu placeras difficilement un 100 lames dans ce mode (sur un mec qui fait un rez, et encore). Dans cette optique là, la hache+offhand est clairement bien meilleure.

----------


## dragou

> dans quel but ? plutôt pve/rvr mais est ce possible d'etre polyvalent ?
> le 100 lames, à part contre un ennemi qui bouge pas (donc une porte) ça sert à rien, être une carpette en rvr ça sert à rien non plus.
> 
> je pense qu'optimiser les dégats bruts avec divinité ou rubis, c'est oublier un point essentiel du damage dealer, c'est qu'il faut pouvoir les infliger le plus souvent possible, et donc ne pas être par terre, entrain d'utiliser ses trousses de soins, d'éviter de mourir à tout bout de champ.


Si tu comptes prendre du divi, oublies, l'orbe est mieux et ne te coûteras pas 2 bras...
Les builds hache pour du pve/rvr bof bof, a la limite le 5 de la hache en pve pour faire du beau aoe si tu farm.
Alors pour le 100b qui sert à rien je te capte pas, mais alors vraiment pas. Si effectivement tu viens bêtement et que t'essaye de le mettre ça le fera pas. Mais le war a tout un éventail de kd, cripple avec immo etc.
Perso le 100b passe toujours minimum le 3/4 de sa compétence, suffit d'être un minimum "brain"

Selon moi si tu veux être suffisamment résistant en rvr tout en étant zerk, faut prendre de l'armure robu/vita + rune du soldat avec 30 en def pour l'endure pain (ça sauve très souvent) et niveau bijoux la je suis full zerk ascended.
Niveau skills : fgj, shake it off et endure pain

Maintenant pour le pve tu mets une armure zerk avec orbe rubis, suffit de savoir dodge le bon truc donc...

----------


## billybones

> Si tu comptes prendre du divi, oublies, l'orbe est mieux et ne te coûteras pas 2 bras...
> Les builds hache pour du pve/rvr bof bof, a la limite le 5 de la hache en pve pour faire du beau aoe si tu farm.
> Alors pour le 100b qui sert à rien je te capte pas, mais alors vraiment pas. Si effectivement tu viens bêtement et que t'essaye de le mettre ça le fera pas. Mais le war a tout un éventail de kd, cripple avec immo etc.
> Perso le 100b passe toujours minimum le 3/4 de sa compétence, suffit d'être un minimum "brain"
> 
> Selon moi si tu veux être suffisamment résistant en rvr tout en étant zerk, faut prendre de l'armure robu/vita + rune du soldat avec 30 en def pour l'endure pain (ça sauve très souvent) et niveau bijoux la je suis full zerk ascended.
> Niveau skills : fgj, shake it off et endure pain
> 
> Maintenant pour le pve tu mets une armure zerk avec orbe rubis, suffit de savoir dodge le bon truc donc...


Non mais allo, allo quoi ?
Set robu/vita + 30 en def , tu parles toujours de zerk, srly ?
J'en conclus qu'il faut clairement pas le même build entre un zerk full pve, et un truc un tant soit peu potable en rvr.
du coup tu mets quoi build rvr ?

Pour le 100b, passer les 3/4 du 100b sur un noob ok, mais un mec sérieux, j'en doute, ou alors tu profites du culling. et 3/4 du 100b ça fait plus que la moitié des dégats de toutes façons.

Pour l'axe/espadon, le dernier patch note a clairement priviliégié le zerk axe par rapport au zerk 'spadon puisque il n'est plus possible de cumuler tous les bonus zerk et les bonus 'spadon dans un build (faudrait 30/20/0/0/30)

----------


## Bartinoob

Le full zerk en pve, vu que les mobs sont débiles ça passe si tu réagis assez vite. En mcm, je pense qu'un war full zerk build cita avec orbes de rubis est un war au sol. 

A voir si le dps du caillou vaut le coup  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Non mais allo, allo quoi ?
> Set robu/vita + 30 en def , tu parles toujours de zerk, srly ?
> J'en conclus qu'il faut clairement pas le même build entre un zerk full pve, et un truc un tant soit peu potable en rvr.
> du coup tu mets quoi build rvr ?
> 
> Pour le 100b, passer les 3/4 du 100b sur un noob ok, mais un mec sérieux, j'en doute, ou alors tu profites du culling. et 3/4 du 100b ça fait plus que la moitié des dégats de toutes façons.
> 
> Pour l'axe/espadon, le dernier patch note a clairement priviliégié le zerk axe par rapport au zerk 'spadon puisque il n'est plus possible de cumuler tous les bonus zerk et les bonus 'spadon dans un build (faudrait 30/20/0/0/30)


Tu demandes de la polyvalence, on te donne de la polyvalence ^^
C'est sur qu'avec 30 en def t'es pas full zerk mais tu gardes du bon dps et le build permet une grande polyvalence...

Maintenant essayes du full zerk en mcm et tu nous diras pour combien de po en répa t'en as eu ^^

----------


## billybones

Oui oui j'avais bien compris, après le taunt du début, c'est ce que je dis ensuite  :;): .
D'ailleurs tu réponds pas au reste du message du reste du build
?/?/30/0/? pour un build dps polyvalent rvr/pve

----------


## dragou

> Oui oui j'avais bien compris, après le taunt du début, c'est ce que je dis ensuite .
> D'ailleurs tu réponds pas au reste du message du reste du build
> ?/?/30/0/? pour un build dps polyvalent rvr/pve


Bein je dirais tout dépend de ce que tu veux utiliser.
Maintenant si tu vas en rvr, obligé de mettre 10points en tactiques pour l'immo sur cripple

utilisant souvent le fusil je mets 20 en arme donc soit pour le tireur d'élite soit pour l'espadon puissant
et 10 en discipline vu que j'utilise beaucoup mon adrenaline donc avec le cri exaltant. Mais maintenant la ruée martiale doit également valloir le coup

donc en résumé j'utilise un 0/20/30/10/10

----------


## Nessou

L'imo sur cripple a été nerf t'as 5 secondes de CD maintenant, donc ça sux.

----------


## dragou

> L'imo sur cripple a été nerf t'as 5 secondes de CD maintenant, donc ça sux.


chui pas d'accord, c'est sur que c'est moins cool qu'avant mais vu qu'on a 2 cripple généralement, ça passe encore tranquille, suffit juste de s'adapter ^^

----------


## meiKo

Pour tout ce qui est du même style (par ex chez le rodeur on a du criple sur une cible a moins de 25% à un cd interne) je me suis toujours demandé si ça marche par hit ou par vague (hits simultanés).
Par ex le guerrier à un cripple de zone avec son marteau. Avant ça donner une imo de zone vraiment sympa. Maintenant ça donne quoi?

----------


## Snydlock

> 1 : Je l'ai trouvé un peu mou, mais c'est peut-être de la mauvaise foi, donc on passe.


Perso je trouve l'espadon très rigide. Tu peux pas faire de subtils mouvements comme avec les haches.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je passais juste pour dire que c'est très bien les haches, dites pas du mal d'elles.  ::sad:: 
Et au moins, l'explosion est pas toute pourrie comme l'espadon.

----------


## Bartinoob

On s'en fout de l'explosion, l'adré est là pour les bonus dégâts/crit/heal, faut pas l'utiliser  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Un swich d'arme et le tourbilol de la hache en secondaire et j'ai tout récupéré.
Et m'enfout, j'ai pas de bonus avec.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour le 100b, passer les 3/4 du 100b sur un noob ok, mais un mec sérieux, j'en doute, ou alors tu profites du culling.


Ça n'existe plus du tout le culling. 

Pour le stuff en guerrier, ben... Un guerrier a du mal à combattre tout seul parce que les classes qu'il va croiser en 1v1, c'est quoi ? Ben, des classes qui peuvent se soigner. Un guerrier, bah... Ça se soigne pas. (Un voleur, elem ou gardien, si)

Donc à mon avis, prendre de l'équipement pour jouer en groupe, c'est pas mal. Et en groupe, bah, le must, c'est le marteau. Et en groupe, la survie est vraiment primordiale. Donc dans une optique RvR, faut clairement aller vers robu/vita. Le berseker, c'est chouette pour des gens qui peuvent fufu.

Panaché avec du PvE, qui me semble de ce que j'ai entendu dire à l'opposé, ça paraît vraiment dur dur.

Je recommanderais du coup deux stuffs. En évitant de trop dépenser dans chacun (mais genre les orbes de rubis c'est un bon compromis pour ton stuff PvE, ça coûte que dalle). Penser au karma pour les armures Puissance/Robu/Vita.

----------


## Nessou

Perso avec mon guerrier j'ai trois équipements, un orienté résistance pour ma spé cris McM groupe/bus, un orienté dégâts avec un peu de résistance pour roaming/1v1 et un orienté dégâts pour donjons avec d'autres personnes avec le même genre de stuff/build pour rush/farm.

----------


## billybones

Nessou / Zepo, c'est quel genre de build que vous avez vous ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça m'intéresse aussi. En PVE, je commence à bien me marrer en full berserker rubis, ça fait des gros chiffres et faut être assez réactif. 
A côté, j'ai une armure full PVT avec runes soldat, et un mix de bijoux chevalier/valkyrie (craftés quand les bijoux PVT d'Orr n'existaient pas).

Ça donne quoi le build "dégâts+résist" ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Complet soldat avec éventuellement 2 bagues knight.
10/0/30/30/0
Runes melandru + bouffe anti condis + huile précision.
Marteau + hache/cor ou épée/cor. Stack précision sur l'arme (soldat ou knight l'arme) puis un switch hydromancie quand le stack est plein.

C'est le build tank qu'ils utilisent en 3w en gros. Il est a plus de 30k hp facilement, 3500 armure je crois, 3000+ attaque et un bon 40% crit full buff.
Mais on peut pas vraiment donner une belle idée de ce qu'est un build pris "seul" alors qu'il dans dans une optique de groupe  ::'(:

----------


## Nessou

C'est dans cette idée le roaming avec runes melandru, traits et stuffs offensifs avec quand même un minimum de résistance, après perso je tourne pas exactement avec les mêmes traits ni équipements (knight&berserker armor/knight weaps/berserker trinkets) (vidéo pré-patch attention, d'ailleurs le mec risque d'en refaire une dans pas longtemps, j'irai voir).
Ensuite pour le 3W en gros groupe/bus je préfère tourner aux runes de soldat (soldier armor/knight weaps/berserker trinkets) traits only défensifs et ça personne pourra m'en défaire, un peu comme mon switch 5 secondes.  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

Pour le McM, avec les réponses de Nessou et Ptit gras, je pense que tu as de quoi faire.

Je conseille vraiment de séparer le stuff McM (où tu vas je pense préférer le dégommage de joueurs) et le stuff PvE (où tu vas je pense préférer les plaisirs du loot & des dégâts purs dans la gueule des mobs et prendra j'imagine sans trop d'arrière pensée quelques objets Découverte de Magie).

----------


## Muan

Je reviens sur les signet weapon, je tourne atm avec hydro sur hammer, hydro sur warhorn et stack power sur sword. Ptit gras quand tu parles de switch une fois que tes stacks sont là, ça implique que t'aies un autre signet sur ton offhand. T'as quoi ?  ::): 
Et c'est assez tentant de n'utiliser qu'un seul signet hydro au final vu qu'il y a un cd de 9s dessus; avec le switch d'arme à 5s ça nous fait "perdre" au pire une seconde.

ps : rookie II, c'est qui le papa du forum maintenant ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bonjour les canards !
Je viens juste de monter ma guerrière au niveau maximum.
Alors, dites-moi, qui parmi vous (et avec quel build) a réussi à battre le toutou et son maître dans l'arène ?
Ensuite, pour farmer en guerrier, vous utilisez quels builds, quels armes ?
Merci d'avance les canards !

----------


## Maderone

Céleste  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Avec 7 runes de Divinité (faut penser au masque aquatique).  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est le topac des guerriers, pas des classes qui ont les bras trop faibles pour porter un espadon et qui compensent par des dagues. Même pas en rêve le céleste.

Le guerrier pour farmer c'est en berserk de A à Z. Il existe plusieurs builds, j'utilise personnellement un 30/0/0/10/30. J'ai rien de fixé en utilitaires/heal/ultime, ça varie selon chaque combat. Un espadon pour PvE c'est quand même bien, les spé "opti-dps" jouent avec un switch hache+masse pour mettre de la vulnérabilité, le switch distance (fusil ou arc) est presque indispensable aussi pour certains combats/donjons/..., le bouclier peut servir,... Bref c'est hyper flexible une fois que t'es en berserk complet  ::ninja:: 

Tous les combats de l'arène sont "assez" faciles en berserk d'ailleurs. Pour le toutou, tu manges 4 morceaux de viande (et pas de brochette) tout en esquivant un max le mossieur. Une fois les 4 mangés tu manges le mossieur et son chien à coup d'espadonf dans la tronche. J'avais pris une stabilité (le 4e morceau de viande te stun), un anti-condi (secouez vous) parce qu'il met l'infirmité, et je me souviens plus du dernier utilitaire.

----------


## Bartinoob

PVE => zerk et 30-30 + 10 points où tu veux ailleurs. T'esquives ou tu meurs  :Cigare: 

Pour le clebs, j'ai développé une technique extrêmement avancée, qui s'appelle "résistance à la douleur + stabilité + frénésie". Tu soupoudres de 100 lames et le tour est joué.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est le topac des guerriers, pas des classes qui ont les bras trop faibles pour porter un espadon et qui compensent par des dagues.


M'en fout, je porte des espadons moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Alors perso mon war je le joue en 30/25/0/0/15 car pour moi le switch d'arme rapide, c'est la vie!!!

Niveau armure, du zerk avec orbe de rubi (divinity coute bien + cher et est bien moins efficace en zerk).
Munis toi tout de même d'une 2ème stuff power robu vita (avec rune du soldat?) 

Le toutou n'est pas bien dur, effectivement tu as la technique très avancée de bartinoob, si pas tu épée/bouclier + axe/masse

Tu ne focus que le chien, tu l'immo, cripple, daze etc en l'empéchant de prendre la bouffe et une fois que tu as manger 2x, tu lui balance la sauce

Niveau armes pour farm, bein généralement c'est l'espadon même si perso je le fais avec les masses (pour les 5000kills masses), et en switch fusil ou arc selon la zone, les ennemis, si besoin aoe ou pas etc.

Dis toi juste que le guerrier est super polyvalent et que presque rien n'est fixe avec lui..

----------


## Beanna

Quelques builds que je compte expérimenter en roaming cette semaine pour décompresser après les deux nuits blanches d'opé contre MDJ.

*Ce que je joue en ce moment, le classique "Hamtastic" de Shinryuku : 0/0/30/10/30, GS + Hammer*
Hyper mobile, super fun à jouer. Des dégâts correctes sur le marteau mais plus vraiment à la hauteur depuis le nerf. Relativement peu de synergie avec la GS en dehors de Bull's Charge puisque les stuns du Hammer sont relativement courts et passent tous dans la rotation 3/F1/4/5/2. En revanche la quantité de CC reste imbattable et je pense que c'est un bon build dégâts/support pour jouer en groupe >=5.

*Ce que j'ai envie d'approfondir, le "God Hand" de Second to God : 0/20/20/0/30, GS + M/B*
Moins mobile et moins faceroll que le Hamtastic faute de Hammer pour profiter de 6 secondes de CC et placer sa petite rotation, ici on a une énorme synergie avec le F1 Mace, le Shield et Bull's Charge qui sont des "burst starter" avec le trait Unsuspecting Foe pour envoyer la sauce en GS (100B 100% crit lolilol). Le long CD sur le Shield Bash et la très faible portée du F1 Mace ne laissent pas vraiment le droit à l'erreur mais le potentiel est là. J'aime bien l'idée du swap Cavalier pour temporiser en attendant les CD des stuns ou la bonne opportunité pour burst.

*Autre chose que j'aimerais essayer, le "Skillcap Special" de Moo Qo : 30/0/20/0/20, GS + S/B*
Un peu sur la même idée que le "God Hand", ici on remplace les stuns à répétition par l'immobilisation du F1 Epée qui permet de rentrer un 100B complet ou pratiquement. La mobilité est meilleure grâce au Leap mais on perd les stuns et le bonus de crit de Unsuspecting Foe... Pas certain que la branche Strength avec Slashing Power (+10% dégâts GS) et Zerk Power (+15% dégâts) compense réellement niveau burst. D'autant plus qu'après avoir vidé l'adrénaline pour le F1 Epée elle ne se remplie que sur le tout dernier coup de 100B, du coup les deux attaques se parasitent un peu...

Je les poste ici avant tout pour pas perdre les builds au milieu des 200 builds divers et variés que j'ai déjà en favoris, mais si vous avez des commentaires ou des améliorations à apporter je suis pas contre évidemment.  :^_^:

----------


## Sephil

Joue n'importe quoi, tant que t'as ta bouffe volaille poireau et tes runes de melandru, peu importe le build en guerrier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Gnagnagna.  :<_<: 

Tiens je viens de voir que Sanny utilise des toniques de gazelle pour une charge supplémentaire lorsqu'il a besoin de fuir une fois que tous ses sorts de GS sont en CD. Si ça c'est pas l'optimisation ultime de la spé fuite.  ::wub::

----------


## Nessou

Up avec le build optimisé en PvE du moment :
- Si vous êtes le seul guerrier du groupe
- Si un autre guerrier a déjà Empower Allies

Il existe aussi des builds avec la hache ou en pur hache mais je préfère l'espadon pour sa mobilité, surtout couplé à l'épée/cor de guerre.

----------


## Tigermilk

Faut que je regarde ça !

Par contre, jamais je me sépare de mon espadon, j'aime trop les gros chiffres !

----------


## Sephil

ça tombe bien, c'est justement un build pur espadon.  ::P: 

Sur le 2eme build je joue signet mastery au lieu d'empowered personnellement.

----------


## Sandoo

Vous avez un conseil pour un guerrier lvl 30/40 environ , principalement pve solo.
Faut maximiser la précision ? puissance ? férocité ? robustesse ?
Espadon ? combo épée-épée ? (j'aimerai éviter la mace car c'est moche.  ::wacko:: )

J'ai trouvé un paquet de builds mais c'est tout le temps pour des persos lvl 80.

----------


## revanwolf

alors je suis pas un spécialiste du war,mais pour du pve je dirais espadon avec du zerk(stats fumé quoi qu'il arrive en pve,)signe de soin obligatoire,après en 2eme arme c'est comme tu voie(il y a juste la masse en principale qui est bof).

voila pour ma part,reste à voir ce qu'en pense les spécialistes.

----------


## purEcontact

Espadon pour taper, épée cor pour te déplacer.
Prends puissance et précision, t'as pas besoin d'alte/robu/vita.

----------


## Sandoo

Merci, en gros c'est quasi le même build qu'un rodeur  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Puissance en stat principale, puis précision, puis férocité quand tu atteindras le niveau pour les tri-stat combo.

Les autres stats n'existent pas en guerrier, elles ne servent à rien, si quelqu'un te dit le contraire, il ment.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso, en leveling, j'étais en espadon/arc. Tu maxes la puissance, tu mets le signe de soin, si possible le maximum de signes, et tu joues avec le trait mineur dans la deuxième ligne qui file 40 précision par signe équipé, c'est assez fumé quand t'es bas lvl.

L'espadon me permettait de joyeusement dépop à peu près tout ce qui bouge, et l'arc me permettait de quand même tuer un mob qui m'anéantissait au corps à corps.

----------


## Snydlock

> Les autres stats n'existent pas en guerrier, elles ne servent à rien, si quelqu'un te dit le contraire, il ment.


On m'a appelé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Bon j'ai besoin d'un bon vieux build hambow pour mcm.
Quelqu'un a ça en stock ?

----------


## Sephil

00626
de rien

----------


## atavus

Mais encore? 
Genre le stuff ?

----------


## Sephil

Peu importe, c'est un build complètement cheesy qui marche avec tout.
Au vu du stream de ce soir, il va se prendre un seul nerf, et c'est pas le bon nerf.

En bus c'est pas terrible, en roaming t'as très (trop) peu de mobilité, c'est un build qui est vraiment fait pour camper un point en PvP et mettre une pression de malade pendant que l'assassin de l'équipe finit tout le monde.

Mais si tu veux vraiment le jouer, tu sais déjà quel stuff je vais te conseiller, en guerrier y en a qu'un, quiconque prétend qu'il y en a d'autres, se trompe.

----------


## Nessou

http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fJMQ...dnDdnlCgJlRA-w
Si tu veux bus en hambow.

Roam en hambow vu le manque de mobilité tu risque de pleurer.
Si tu veux roam t'as le build Greatsword/Hammer, MaceShield/Greatsword ou SwordShield/Greatsword pour run encore plus. En gros n'importe quoi avec une Greatsword marche en roam, et ça marchera encore plus avec le futur patch. D'ailleurs j'en peux déjà plus d'attendre ce nouvel F1 en Greatsword pour jouer un Greatsword/AxeShield en PvP en zerk.

----------


## Sephil

Si jamais tu veux quand même roam, tu peux partir sur une base comme ça

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fJAQJAS...CAXOEAkBYZMA-w

Bull's charge c'est si t'es couillu, et ça ajoute un peu de mobilité. C'est remplaçable par un signe défensif (dolyak ou stamina) si t'as besoin.

Reste un trait que tu peux caler soit sur le 1ere ligne pour great fortitude, soit sur la 4ème ligne avec stronger bowtrings qui peut être fun pour immob un fuyard à longue portée ou bien empowered qui n'apporte pas bcp de dégats en plus si t'es solo, mais beaucoup si tu tournes avec un gardien ou un elem.


Pour PvP par contre ton rôle c'est de tenir un point, donc faut jouer défensif. Le build de ROM (best team EU du moment) : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fJAQ...DE4QAM4IAUa/BA

----------


## atavus

Et le greatsword hammer c'est quoi le build ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso en mcm, je jouais qu'un truc spé-fuite (Espadon/Épée+Bouclier) pour pas me faire rouler sur la gueule par le premier bus venu en roam. Mais un hambow en mcm, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt en fait. C'est un build fumé, mais à 20vs1 t'es quand même mort si t'arrives pas à te barrer.

----------


## Sunlight

greatsword/hammer dans une optique de raid je le joue 4/0/6/0/4 III IX / II IX XI / VI (ou V) VIII , si t'es en plus petit com ya moyen d'enlever le defy pain auto pour gratter le +15%dmg full adré.

En stuff à toi de voir, une base de valkyrie+cavalier pour tenir (en raid toujours, pour du plus petit com le full zerk passe très bien) et tu rajoute du zerk pour équilibrer la précision. En rune soit un classique du mcm Hoelbrak/Melandru pour équilibrer tes stats tout en gardant la réduction d'alté qui peut sauver la vie, perso j'ai rune de rage pour rester dans une optique dps, ça coute pas trop cher et t'es à 100% sous le bonus dégat (condition fureur) sauf débuff. Rune de force doit être sympa aussi mais c'est pas le même prix.

----------


## Sephil

> Et le greatsword hammer c'est quoi le build ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9kG2zGYqfM

http://intothemists.com/guides/1039-...amtastic_build

Il va devenir encore mieux pour moi avec les changements qui inc sur la GS d'ailleurs. Le F1 sera nettement plus facile à caser, et plus utile.

----------


## Beanna

Tiens j'ai pas mal roam en Hamtastic hier soir lorsqu'on a commencé à 3-4 en début de prime mais je savais pas que Shin avait apporté des modifications à son build. Je l'ai joué en 6/2/6 habituel et c'est très bien passé. Marrant cette idée de monter en Strenght pour la confusion... 

Y a vraiment deux écoles entre full Zerk avec Melandru pour monter la toughness et un mix de Soldier avec Hoelbrak pour stacker la Might en combat.

----------


## Sephil

Bah il joue mieux, donc il peut aller chercher des traits plus "techniques", on est encore loin du niveau des gros war tPvP, mais il a bien progressé à force de stream des heures de gameplay en roaming.

Il gagnerait vraiment à aller se focaliser sur du tournoi plutôt que de violer encore et toujours les mêmes WvW scrubs en mode "afk je lis mon chat sur twitch" comme il a pris l'habitude de le faire.

Encore beaucoup trop de dodges inutiles et d'interrupts dans le vent.
Pour avoir stalké un peu ROM, Sizer et Tage sur CBE quand ils veulent se marrer, tu vois tellement la différence de niveau entre les "experts du roaming" et les top players de tournoi. C'est assez fou.

----------


## Beanna

Le stream de Rom est vraiment très douloureux pour mes oreilles... J'essaye de le regarder en ce moment car il joue le build Evi que j'ai envie d'essayer mais si ce putain de suédois pouvait arrêter de brailler ça serait pas du luxe. :ack:

----------


## Nessou

Lets fookin do dis lads !

----------


## Sephil

> Le stream de Rom est vraiment très douloureux pour mes oreilles... J'essaye de le regarder en ce moment car il joue le build Evi que j'ai envie d'essayer mais si ce putain de suédois pouvait arrêter de brailler ça serait pas du luxe. :ack:


Bah réduis le volume de son stream. x)

Mais ouais il est totalement excentrique, ce qui est obligatoirement un pré-requis pour jouer dans la même équipe qu'Helseth.  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Les trois principaux builds vers lesquels je pense m'orienter en roam war :
- GS/Mace&Shield
- GS/Ham
- GS/Axe&Shield

NB : ne pas trop faire attention aux utilitaires qui peuvent changer très facilement (Bull's Charge à la place de Berserker Stance, etc...).

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu fais comment contre des ingés ? Peut-être que je suis pas tombé sur des wars doués, mais en général, je suis vachement plus à l'aise si le mec n'a pas d'arme à distance et que je peux l'avoiner à volonté.

----------


## Sephil

Si un gars arrive pas à aller au contact avec 3 gap closers (4 sur le GS/Ham), y a clairement un problème dans son gameplay du guerrier, oui.

Je rappelle qu'un war en hoelbrak c'est -93% duration sur les condis de snare, alors si en plus il colle berserker's stance dans son build, et qu'il perd contre un ingé, je suggère une désinstallation immédiate.



@ Nessou : comme disait Shin, Destruction of the Empowered c'est vraiment hyper situationnel. Tu peux vraiment gagner dans tes builds à prendre un autre trait mineur au lieu de ça, genre Reckless dodge pour faire quelque chose d'utile avec ton dodge.

Perso j'aime beaucoup le nouveau build de Shin en GS/Ham, la confu quand tu la colles au bon moment, tu ruines complètement un ele D/D (ou un ingé mais bon y a tellement peu de channel dans les skills, c'est nettement plus chaud à interrupt au marteau)

----------


## Nessou

C'est pas faux, les dégâts sur le dodge seraient plus intéressants pour le build GS/Mace&Shield. Ça doit être mon côté PvE de prendre un gros modificateur comme ça au lieu d'un dodge qui peut faire de bons dégâts/virer un blind d'un thief ou engi appliqué juste avant. La confu sur interruption j'en suis pas ultra fan mais j'ai peu essayé, le Reckless Dodge par contre oui va falloir que je pense à le prendre plus souvent.
Il faudrait même privilégier Signet Mastery à DotE pour l'instant en roam je pense au final, afin d'avoir fury le plus souvent.
Pour le build GS/Ham dans l'état actuel du F1 greatsword un 2/0/6/2/4 serait le mieux du coup oui aussi. Dans le cas futur où le F1 greatsword serait bien il serait peut-être bien de jouer avec Burst Mastery et donc au final de choisir entre Leg Specialist, Merciless Hammer + Armored Attack et Reckless Dodge + Great Fortitude.
Enfin, pour l'instant le patch est pas encore là, du coup je vais mettre à jour mes liens pour des trucs actuels. Mais j'ai terriblement hâte de tester les changements du futur patch. D'ailleurs vu qu'ils buff un peu le fusil ça sera le moment de ressortir un peu le build Kill Shot.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je rappelle qu'un war en hoelbrak c'est -93% duration sur les condis de snare


J'avais oublié la bouffe  ::lol::  Voilà pourquoi je préfère le spvp ...

----------


## Sephil

> Il faudrait même privilégier Signet Mastery à DotE pour l'instant en roam je pense au final, afin d'avoir fury le plus souvent.
> Pour le build GS/Ham dans l'état actuel du F1 greatsword un 2/0/6/2/4 serait le mieux du coup oui aussi. Dans le cas futur où le F1 greatsword serait bien il serait peut-être bien de jouer avec Burst Mastery et donc au final de choisir entre Leg Specialist, Merciless Hammer + Armored Attack et Reckless Dodge + Great Fortitude.


Signet Mastery j'aurais tendance à le coller à la place de warrior's sprint. T'as un assez bon uptime de swiftness avec signet of rage pour rattraper quelqu'un avec ta GS sans avoir besoin de 25% passif. (Mon avis là dessus changera peut être avec 5s de moins après la balance cela dit...)

Perso je virerais Merciless Hammer. Ce que tu perds en dommages sur l'arme qui sert surtout à mettre la pression CC, tu le gagnes en rapidité d'exécution d'un burst à l'autre.

----------


## Beanna

Une réflexion intéressante sur l'utilité nouvelle de la GS en sPvP après le patch du 9 Sept.
http://fr.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/co...ept_9th_patch/

Pour ma part j'ai jamais été amateur du Longbow et j'ai toujours joué Hamtastic quel que soit le patch alors ça ne me sera que bénéfique. :D

----------


## Sephil

Jouer en PvP sans switch ranged c'est un peu suicidaire dès que tu tapes dans du tournoi / des joueurs qui savent un peu jouer.

Mais en roam clairement le Ham/GS va rester un des meilleurs builds.  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

> Une réflexion intéressante sur l'utilité nouvelle de la GS en sPvP après le patch du 9 Sept.
> http://fr.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/co...ept_9th_patch/
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai jamais été amateur du Longbow et j'ai toujours joué Hamtastic quel que soit le patch alors ça ne me sera que bénéfique. :D


GS/LB c'est ce que je joue déjà en PvP, surtout pour la mobilité, en soloQ. Le longbow c'est un must pour sa zone qui sauf rares exceptions est le F1 le plus safe du warrior à placer et qui est parfaitement adapté au PvP du fait qu'il permet de placer une zone sur un point.

----------


## Sephil

tu le joues en celestial/strength ?

----------


## Nessou

Berserker.

----------


## Beanna

Je rencontre de sérieux problèmes contre les Mesmers PU et les Voleurs en roaming avec mon build Hamtastic... 

- Mesmers : 200 clônes, ça court partout comme un poulet sans tête, ça fufu, ça tp... Au final ça te tape jamais ou presque mais les berserkers qui te font des WW à 5k dans ta tronche tu les sens bien passer. Je me fais kite d'un bout à l'autre de la map et si je persiste je fini simplement par mourir des clones. Pas d'arc pour clean rapidement le terrain avec des AoE. Avec le prochain patch ça va être encore plus ridicule, bref, il me faut une solution.  ::(: 

- Voleurs : des backstabs à 9300 et des poussières sur un War à 2700 armure, "fine". D'ordinaire j'ai moins de problème mais hier soir j'ai vraiment ragé contre un voleur D/D avec sa légendaire qui m'a littéralement two-shot à chaque fois qu'il m'est tombé dessus si bien que je lâchais mon clavier à l'engage. Basilic Venom, Steal, C&D, Backstab, vanish, Backstab, ciao. Des crits comme ça sur de la plaque c'est franchement pas normal.  ::sad:: 
Dès que je claquais Endure pain pour m'offrir une fenêtre et punir son stuff offensif il restait simplement en fufu. J'ai tout simplement rien pu faire. Il ne fait aucun doute que ce joueur en particulier était bien meilleur que moi mais tout de même, me faire outplay je dis pas, mais me faire no-match en 1,5 secondes c'est frustrant. De manière générale je perds face aux voleurs lorsque je suis en full Zerk car je me fais burst sans pouvoir riposter malgré mon armure, sauf les neuneus en spam 2 qui mangent un full 100B pendant que je suis sous Endure pain mais eux ne méritent pas d'être mentionnés. Je pensais naïvement que la grosse armure c'était le meilleur contre aux voleurs comme sur WoW mais visiblement, tissu ou plaque c'est du pareil au même vu les dégâts de backstab. 
Une idée ? Plus d'armure ? Switch shield pour bloquer un nouveau combo après l'Endure Pain pour enrailler son premier burst sous Venom ? Dès que je trouve une opportunité de le stun il shadowstep. J'arrive même pas à survivre suffisamment longtemps pour le mettre à cours de CD, et pourtant y en a pas beaucoup en voleur. 
Je commence à me demander si je vais pas roam avec un stuff plus défensif comme beaucoup le font en sPvP...

Sinon tout le reste ça va. Je croise beaucoup d'elems, nécros et gardiens dernièrement mais ceux là ne me posent pas de problème.

----------


## Pulse

Ce qu'il te manque dans les deux cas c'est l'arc long. Contre le mesmer l'arc long t'aurais aidé à clean ses clônes. 
Et oublie pas que quand le fufu te fais son C&D il est à tes pieds donc tu peux continuer à bourriner mais bon je pense que tu le sais. Le meilleur moment contre le fufu c'est après son shadowstep.

Bref dans tout les cas après le FP2 ton seul choix contre un PU ca sera de mourir de toute façon :D

----------


## Beanna

Dès que je vois le Steal partir je sais que je vais me faire stun par le Basilic Venom, je claque Endure pain pour break cc et enrailler le premier burst et j'essaye de Bull's charge/100B directement pour surprendre, ce à quoi le voleur répondait généralement par un shadowstep en prenant un minimum de dégâts. J'essayais de le suivre avec le Rush de la GS mais il claquait systématiquement son vanish pour me réengager directement avec un autre Backstab, C&D, Backstab pour me coucher en une fraction de seconde. Vraiment rien que je puisse faire pour répondre à un burst aussi rapide lorsque mon invu est passée et plutôt difficile d'anticiper son placement pour prendre l'avantage avec un stunlock au Marteau. J'imagine que l'Arc long pourrait aider à le mettre sous pression après son shadowstep mais j'aime vraiment pas ce genre de build et j'ai envie de continuer en Hamtastic...
Paradoxalement j'ai pas vraiment de problème avec les voleurs en sPvP car leur burst est contrôlé par la limite de stats des amulettes mais un full Valkyrie avec 220% DCC en WvW fait des chiffres vraiment indécents.  ::sad:: 

[Edit] Je regarde la dernière vidéo de Yishis en D/D et il met des C&D à 2k5 et des backstab à 4k5 sur les War... Alors que moi j'ai pris plusieurs fois 9k+ hier soir... Faut peut être que j'arrête le full Zerk en roaming en fait. ~~
Cela dit ils n'ont pas le même build, Yishis joue 0/30/30/10 tandis que le voleur d'hier jouait 10/30/0/0/30 avec beaucoup plus de dégâts pour me burst.

----------


## Sephil

9k c'est avec un proc air ou fire (voire même les 2) et ça implique aussi que le gars joue pas shadow arts en principe.

Les D/D c'est relativement pourri, c'est vraiment un truc joué uniquement en McM pour pouvoir CnD sur les mobs/critters. Faut pas le laisser dicter le combat. Laisse le venir à toi dans une zone avec le moins de cochonneries autour, plutôt que d'aller à lui parce qu'il essaiera toujours de t'amener dans un terrain favorable pour lui.

L'astuce contre les D/D et qui marche pas sur les D/P quand ils stackent plusieurs fois le fufu, c'est de compter les 3 secondes dans ta tête à chaque fois qu'il case un CnD. Si t'es bien mobile, il lui faut au moins une seconde pour se replacer derrière toi, ajoute à ça 3/4 de sec d'evade et le gars va être obligé de backstab en vitesse de face ou bien de re CnD.
Ca devient plus complexe sur les gars qui jouent shadow arts, vu que le fufu dure 1 sec de plus, mais bon les gars qui jouent ça sont des lamas qui burst très bas.

Et aussi ça tombe sous le sens, mais toujours se retourner et strafe en arc de cercle par rapport à l'endroit où tu l'as vu CnD pour le forcer à backstab de face ou à gâcher des dodges pour se replacer derrière toi.

/edit : accessoirement parce que c'est surtout le burst qui semble te poser problème, ne pas faire l'erreur que font beaucoup de guerriers et rush à travers les zones de poison pour réengager quand le thief passe à l'arc. Si tu dois gap close à travers une zone de poison, fais le avec le tourbilol. Le poison est l'ennemi juré d'un fight prolongé, toutes classes confondues.
Et mets un sigil of doom sur ta GS !


Pour les PU mesmers, franchement barre toi direct. Si c'est pour jouer contre de l'IA, autant aller faire un donjon.

----------


## Beanna

Dans mon journal de combat il y avait 93xx de dégâts uniquement de Backstab. Avant ça un Steal à ~2k et un C&D à ~5k5. Pas mention de proc quel qu'il soit. Il me semble que les dégâts des cachets (Feu et Air) sont comptés à part et apparaissent sur une autre ligne du journal de combat, non ?
Dans la soirée il y a plusieurs autres Backstab à 8k, 8k7, 9k, en fonction de ses stacks de Might je suppose. Les dégâts sur Steal, les 100% de crit sur Backstab et les boons me laissent deviner qu'il jouait 10/30/0/0/30.

C'est triste à dire mais je me suis fait no-match à chaque fois et le combat était terminé en 15 secondes grand max. J'ai même pas été le chercher, c'est lui qui m'a engagé systématiquement en me croisant. Je l'ai vu Venom sur la route, Steal pour se TP sur moi et me burst 4 ou 5 fois dans la nuit avant que je change de map. Il n'a absolument pas tiré avantage des mobs pour re-stealth, il m'a purement et simplement 100% -> 0% en quatre ou cinq attaques à chaque fois.  ::O: 

J'ai même pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passer à l'arc une seule fois en fait. Après son shadowstep pour breakstun il utilisait son heal pour stealth et me réengager directement au CàC. Au mieux j'aurais pu anticiper ses déplacements en fufu pour le stun au marteau avant de prendre un second backstab fatal...

J'ai Strenght/Fire sur la GS et Fire/Bloodlust sur le Marteau présentement. Je pensais éventuellement remplacer le Marteau par Axe/Shield avec Air/Intelligence ou Battle/Intelligence pour burst à l'eviscerate.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hop, je remonte ce post car je reprends le leveling de mon guerrier (actuellement lvl 33) et j'aurais besoin d'un conseil sur le choix des armes pour être le plus efficace en pve open world. Je pensais partir sur Espadon/Hache+Cor, est-ce une bonne idée ? On m'a aussi conseillé Epée+Cor et même arc long... je sais plus trop quoi prendre !

----------


## Sephil

Espadon en open world.
Le reste tu t'en fous, c'est situationnel.
Autrement dit, t'as besoin de rien d'autre, mais vu que tu vas beaucoup courir, épée cor en switch c'est cool.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK, va pour l'espadon + Epée/Cor en switch, c'est nickel, c'est ce que j'avais pris pour le moment, merci !

----------


## purEcontact

Petit schéma des DnT pour savoir quoi jouer en groupe (PvE) :


Pour du pick up (et généralement), je conseil le phalanx.

Build : 
Phalanx
EA (Empowered Allies)
DPS Warrior

----------


## lPyl

Mêmes armes, mêmes skills sur les 3 builds. On sent la richesse du guerrier :D.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah tu peux switch tes traits à la volée en donjon, mais les trucs qui feront le plus de dps resteront les mêmes jusqu'à un éventuel nerf.

Si tu recherches de la variété sur le guerrier, va en pvp : tu peux jouer n'importe quoi, du full zerk espadon au full alté épée+arc, en passant par l'actuel meta guerrier heal/support  ::lol::

----------


## Sephil

Et si tu t'appelles ROM, tu peux carry ta team avec n'importe quel build.

----------


## Beanna

> Pour du pick up (et généralement), je conseil le phalanx.


Et moi je conseille tout l'inverse. Réserver le build Phalanx pour les groupes où tu es confiant de la performance des 4 autres zigotos qui t'accompagnent car c'est leur DPS que tu vas chercher à augmenter en impactant gravement le tiens par le biais de ces traits.
Conserver le build max DPS perso (6/5/0/0/3) pour le contenu pick-up où tu ne peux compter que sur ton propre DPS parce que les autres vont jouer des builds folkloriques. Rage + FGJ pour assurer ton propre uptime de Might/Fury car tu ne peux pas compter sur les combos des autres et runes Strenght plutôt que Scholar parce que les mecs vont probablement mal stack au CàC et tu vas prendre plein de dégâts dans ta face.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais rester poli.
Tu dis des bêtises.

Je décompose :




> Et moi je conseille tout l'inverse. Réserver le build Phalanx pour les groupes où tu es confiant de la performance des 4 autres zigotos qui t'accompagnent car c'est leur DPS que tu vas chercher à augmenter en impactant gravement le tiens par le biais de ces traits.


Dans un groupe où les 4 "zigotos qui t'accompagnent" savent jouer, tu n'auras pas besoin de poser les 25 stack de might.
En jouant mon élé comme une buse, je pose 15 stack de might et 40 secondes de fury avant d'engager le combat.
Il suffit d'un voleur (ou que le groupe) blast 4 fois pour se retrouver à 25 might.

Du coup, le build phalanx n'est pas le plus efficace (_il est carrément inutile en fait_), il faut se tourner vers le EA ou le Max DPS.




> Conserver le build max DPS perso (6/5/0/0/3) pour le contenu pick-up où tu ne peux compter que sur ton propre DPS parce que les autres vont jouer des builds folkloriques.
> Rage + FGJ pour assurer ton propre uptime de Might/Fury car tu ne peux pas compter sur les combos des autres et runes Strenght plutôt que Scholar parce que les mecs vont probablement mal stack au CàC et tu vas prendre plein de dégâts dans ta face.


C'est justement parce que tu ne peux pas compter sur les combos des autres qu'il faut que tu le fasse.
Un PS Warrior rajoute 1070 power, 28% de crit et 11.3% dégâts crit au groupe.

A titre de comparaison, un stuff berserk rajoute 1234 power, 33% de crit et ~50% dégâts crit (sans les points d'aptitudes).
Ce qui veut dire que ton pick up plot ventari récupère ~85% de la puissance et du crit qu'il aurait si il était pas stuff comme un péquenaud. (_Pour les dégâts crit, on peut pas faire de miracles )_

Bref, si le phalanx est reconnu comme un "pug carrier", c'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Beanna

Je vais rester poli.
Tu dis des bêtises.

Je décompose :




> Dans un groupe où les 4 "zigotos qui t'accompagnent" savent jouer, tu n'auras pas besoin de poser les 25 stack de might.
> En jouant mon élé comme une buse, je pose 15 stack de might et 40 secondes de fury avant d'engager le combat.
> Il suffit d'un voleur (ou que le groupe) blast 4 fois pour se retrouver à 25 might.


Tu confonds "savoir jouer" et "avoir exactement la bonne composition dans un groupe". 




> Ce qui veut dire que ton pick up plot ventari récupère ~85%*** de la puissance et du crit qu'il aurait si il était pas stuff comme un péquenaud.


Le buff EA et les stacks de Might sont des catalyseurs de DPS qui impliquent de jouer correctement pour apporter des résultats. Augmenter la puissance d'un build exotique, d'un set d'arme inefficace, d'un mort ou même des trois à la fois ça ne présente pas ou peu d'intérêt et au prix de toute la branche Strenght ça sera probablement même néfaste pour le DPS globale du groupe si tu cumules plusieurs "pick up plot ventari" sur lesquels tu ne peux pas compter.

Toi tu penses que la bonne stratégie c'est d'essayer de compenser le niveau du joueur moyen en gonflant ses stats pour qu'il participe à une plus grande part des dégâts totaux du groupe. Moi je pense que la bonne stratégie c'est d'ignorer le joueur moyen, le laisser s'amuser comme il l'entend avec son build masse/bouclier et son stuff maraudeur, et d'augmenter en priorité ton propre DPS car c'est toi, le joueur opti qui lis les guides DnT, qui va faire tomber le boss au final. Il n'y a pas de bonne ou de mauvaise réponse, seulement deux avis.

Tu peux bien jouer un build altruiste pour pouponner les joueurs de ton groupe si le cœur t'en dis mais, dans le contexte d'un PUG sorti tout droit du LFG où personne ne va même s'adresser la parole du début à la fin du donjon, moi j'aime autant compter sur ma propre performance plutôt que me rendre dépendant du gameplay des autres.
Différents points de vu, différentes approches de la communauté dans un MMO ; différents degrés de confiance et de foi en l'humanité j'imagine. Mon boulot n'aide pas sur ce dernier point, je veux bien l'admettre.  :;): 

_*en l'occurrence il récupère seulement 45% des stats qu'il devrait avoir s'il était correctement stuff. La prochaine fois moins de condescendance et plus de mathématiques._




> Bref, si le phalanx est reconnu comme un "pug carrier", c'est pas pour rien.


Bref, si Nike dit littéralement que les builds EA/Phalanx de "support" sont à réserver pour les groupes organisés tandis qu'il faut privilégier son propre DPS en PUG, c'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Sephil

Le PUG c'est surfait. Suffit de soloter !  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

(Le lien vers reddit)





Si vous pensez être au niveau de Beanna qui doit très certainement tomber uniquement sur des pick ups en mousse au point de leur demander de rester au début de l'instance pour qu'il puisse tranquillement faire le donjon, alors vous pouvez prendre le build DPS Warrior.

Si vous avez joué un minimum à Guild Wars 2 en pick up et que quand vous voyez que le groupe est à chié, vous avez la lucidité de vous barrer, alors vous prenez le build Phalanx.

/thread.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'suis passé du 30-25-0-0-10 au Phalanx plutôt pour tester, et en fait je suis resté pour une raison relativement simple : maintenant, je peux utiliser mon F1. En plus, avec le récent nerf de l'adré, t'es pas à +15% immédiatement vu que tu commences tous les combats à 0  ::(:

----------


## Beanna

C'est assez magique comme tu tronques le screenshot de Reddit précisément pour occulter la partie où Nike me paraphrase en disant que buffer un groupe de Nécros en stuff Cleric n'a pas de sens et qu'il faut privilégier son DPS personnel lorsqu'on ne peut pas compter sur les PUs. Et pourtant c'est la réponse qui se trouve justement entre les deux parties que tu nous proposes. Tu t'es vraiment donné du mal dis donc.

Hé bien oui, ça arrive de tomber sur des groupes difficiles avec des joueurs débutants et des builds exotiques sortis de leur imagination, des sets d'armes dont ils apprécient l'allure mais qui sont sous-efficaces, et qui vont down 4, 5, 6 fois dans un combat lorsqu'ils en découvrent les mécaniques pour la première fois. Je pense notamment à un très bon pote IRL qui ne démord pas de son War Epée/Bouclier et qui me répète sans cesse combien il apprécie GW2 qui lui permet de jouer ce qu'il veut.
Certains quittent à la première difficulté, d'autres exigent un minimum de 15k AP. Moi je n'attend absolument rien d'un groupe PUG, chacun est le bienvenue, mais en contre-partie joue mon build égoïste pour mener l'instance à son terme quoi qu'il arrive.
Quand je découvre les fractales avec les canards je joue bien volontiers un build EA et au besoin Phalanx selon la composition du groupe car j'ai pleinement confiance en la performance des joueurs qui m'accompagnent et je souhaite me rendre utile.

Ta mauvaise foi dépasse toutes mes espérances. J'aime autant qu'on en reste là puisqu'il n'y a rien à ajouter à nos précédents avis.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> As you said, adding EA to a bunch of Clerics necros is a waste, is it not?



Se retrouver avec plusieurs nécros tous Clerics relève du miracle.




> Perhaps you can give a reason why you feel the need to troll me?


Le mec ne comprends pas le sarcasme, Nike l'envoi chier.

Vous prenez le build que vous voulez, j'en ai rien à carré.
/thread bis

----------


## Sephil

> Quand je découvre les fractales avec les canards je joue bien volontiers un build EA et au besoin Phalanx selon la composition du groupe car j'ai pleinement confiance en la performance des joueurs qui m'accompagnent et je souhaite me rendre utile.


Tu devrais pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite question à 100 sous: quoi prendre en cachet sur un warrior zerk pour pve open world et donjons ? (Espadon + Hache/Masse + Arc long).
Je pensais partir sur Force déjà, mais j'ai aucune idée pour les autres...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Cachet de fermeté : +5% de dégâts.
Pour du donjon, vu que la majorité se passe la nuit, Cachet de la nuit : +10% de dégâts la nuit.

Il me semble que ce point est détaillé dans un des guides justement.

----------


## purEcontact

Lien guide DnT




> Greatsword with 10% sigil and 5% sigil
> Axe with a 10% sigil
> Mace with a Strength Sigil
> Longbow with a 10% sigil and a 5% sigil
> Spear with a 10% sigil and a 5% sigil
> 
> True min/maxers may want the following gear as well:
> 
> Sword with an Energy sigil
> ...


Fermeté (+5%) et Nuit (+10% dans certains donjons / fractales).
Fermeté (+5%) et Fragilité (Vulnérabilité sur crit) ou Air (attaque avec un CD de 3 secondes) pour les activités de jour.

Si t'as pas envie de transporter 36 armes, tu prends fermeté et air parce que ça fonctionne partout.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK, fermeté + air ou fermeté + nuit, je vais voir, merci

----------


## Bartinoob

Je me suis fait violer hier par un war avec ce build, je connaissais pas, j'ai rien vu venir. C'est vraiment pété partout le guerrier quand même.

----------


## Sephil

C'est archi-connu pourtant le distracting strikes.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah en gros j'ai voulu finir un guerrier à 20%. J'ai fini avec de la confu, du tourment, de la brûlure, du saignement et du poison, non sans m'être mangé quelques projectiles via ses deux renvois.

Bobo  :Emo: 

Et j'ai crevé comme une merde, bien sûr.

----------


## Nessou

C'est un build très très fort en 1v1. Après ils sont très rares mais en général quand j'en vois ils sont bons en plus du coup je les fight pas en 1v1.

----------


## Dar

Coin²

Question sur le stuff WAR pour les Fractals et notamment sur le stuf infusé/infusion

J'ai bien regardé le build DnT que tu as link Pure. Est ce qu'il est toujours valable déjà ?
Je pense m'orienter vers un build "solo WAR".

Ma question est surtout sur l'acquisition stuff élevé. Faut'il s'orienter sur bijou babioles anneaux full berserker ?
On loot les anneaux en fractal, pour le reste Olih m'a gentiment bien expliquer où et comment chopper babiole/amu etc...

Quel serait au début l'ordre d'acquisition du stuff et des infusions svp ? Il me semble avoir compris que débuter en mettant des +1 c'était pas forcement le plus judicieux.

Acheter amulette en WvW (berserker ?). Acheter +5 ago pour 75 relic. trinket via mission de guilde. Anneau via pristine relics. Crafter le dos 78 infusable.
C'est toujours le plus "opti" ça ?


Merci !!

----------


## Sephil

Si tu as suivi le lien vers le forum DnT, oui c'est à jour, c'est écrit (10/28/15) dans le titre.  :;): 

Juste pour info, les fractales c'est du contenu de groupe, et les gens de ton groupe en te voyant arriver en war vont s'attendre à ce que tu stack la might, donc phalanx build.

----------


## Beanna

Le guide War DnT le plus à jour est *celui-ci*.
Il propose 2 builds de groupe (Phalanx) et 2 builds solo avec ou sans Berserker pour les deux cas.
Le build Phalanx recommandé en groupe est celui-ci : *Phalanx Berserker* (ou *Phalanx Warrior* si tu n'as pas encore la spécialisation complète).
Le build Solo que je te recommande personnellement est celui-ci : *Solo Warrior*. _Il est beaucoup plus mobile grâce à la vitesse de course passive et les nombreux sorts de déplacements et plus "bursty" que la version Berserker grâce à la Quickness auto et la génération d'adrénaline accrue pour finish les mobs au F1, plus efficace pour enchaîner les mobs._


Pour tes bijoux :

*Anneaux :* WvW ou Pristine Relics ou dans les coffres daily fractales. Stats Berserker.
Infusions +5 puis +7 *versatiles* (avec les reliques) et *agony infusions* +XX dans le slot supplémentaire des anneaux _"(Infusé)"_ plus tard (un peu cher).
*Amulette :* WvW. Stats Berserker.
Infusions +5 puis +7 *versatiles* (avec les reliques)
*Accessoires :* Recommandations de guilde. Stats Berserker (solo, passe partout) ou Assassin (optimisé en groupe avec un rôdeur).
Infusions +5 puis +7 *versatiles* (avec les reliques)
*Dos :* Dos craft 78 stats Berserker + son bijou lvl 65 "Embellished Brilliant Ruby Jewel".
Infusions +5 puis +7 *versatiles* (avec les reliques)

----------


## Dar

Super merci !!

----------


## Beanna

J'ai fait une erreur dans l'un des liens du message précédent, pas copié le bon build, mais j'ai corrigé ça. Vérifie de bien avoir le bon build sous les yeux et pas ma bêtise.  :^_^:

----------


## Dar

C'est le solo warrior qui m'interesse c'est bien le bon ? ^^

----------


## Beanna

Le Berserker vient d'avoir sa petite part de love, rejouissons-nous !  ::): 




> *Warrior*
> 
> Berserker—Dead or Alive: When activated, this trait no longer ends berserk mode. <- up sympa en PvP
> Berserker—King of Fires: The burn duration increase modifier has been increased from 20% to 33%.
> Berserker—Eternal Champion: In addition to its previous effects, this trait now also grants 3 stacks of might for 8 seconds when you break stun.
> Berserker—Rupturing Smash: Added 0.5 seconds of daze to this skill. Increased immobilize duration from 1 second to 2 seconds. <- up sympa en PvP
> Berserker—Fatal Frenzy: This trait now grants 6 seconds of fury in addition to its previous effects. <- très bon
> Berserker—Bloody Roar: This trait no longer grants fury or inflicts bleeding. This trait now increases all direct damage dealt in berserk mode by 10%. <- très très bon
> Berserker—Always Angry: This trait has been reworked so that it now grants an effect for 15 seconds when entering or leaving berserk mode, increasing outgoing damage and condition damage by 7%. <- très très bon
> ...


Du bon up flat damage pour booster les builds Power et un proc Fury pour compenser la perte de Fury sur Arcing Slice, tout ce qu'il fallait !
Nike va devoir refaire son guide avec ça ! Le trait Grandmaster du Berserker va très certainement passer sur Bloody Roar pour les 10% dégâts flat. Par contre attention au taunt...

----------


## purEcontact

Le taunt fait descendre la barre de défiance.

----------


## Sephil

Ouais, mais sur les trash ça prend l'aggro, et si tu fous ton 3 GS, tu risques de tout depack. :x

----------

